# Bildergalerie - Rossis Guide to the Internet: Rossis Guide to the internet - Bildgalerie



## System (11. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,670163


----------



## bindalf (11. Dezember 2008)

laaangweilig


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bindalf am 11.12.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> laaangweilig


kurzweilig


----------



## XIII13 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich frag am besten erst gar nicht, was Bilder wie Nr.7 mit Steampunk zu tun haben...


----------



## Microwave (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Mein Bruder hat mich angesteckt, jetzt steh ich auch auf steampunk


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wahnsinn. Wie lange die für die richtigen Einstellungen wohl gebraucht haben.


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hat das mit den Mikrowellen einen besonderen Sinn? Ich erkenne da gerade nichts


----------



## jonny (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

die mikrowellen singen uns ein lied


----------



## RuinEX (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

@XIII13:
Wo steht denn bitte das Bilder wie Nr.7 überhaupt was mit Steampunk zu tun haben?


----------



## SGDrDeath (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RuinEX am 17.12.2008 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> @XIII13:
> Wo steht denn bitte das Bilder wie Nr.7 überhaupt was mit Steampunk zu tun haben?



Jetzt nirgendwo mehr, aber gestern lief ein Teil der Bilder die auch hier verwendet werden unter dem Motto "Mehr Steampunk". Heute läuft das ganze unter einem anderen Motto aber die Kommentare wurden übernommen.


----------



## RR (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SGDrDeath am 17.12.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> RuinEX am 17.12.2008 22:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Öhmm....

Das Motto lautet "Rossis Guide to Internet"...
Dämmert dir etwas?


----------



## nasskalt (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Manchmal habe ich schon den Verdacht, dass Rossi nebenberuflich für die CMA als Sonderbotschafter tätig ist - zumindest haben es ihm aber Fleisch- und Wurstwaren besonders angetan.

Gab's eigentlich schon Vorschläge für die Befüllung von Rossis Silvester-Schweinchen?


----------



## RR (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				nasskalt am 18.12.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest haben es ihm aber Fleisch- und Wurstwaren besonders angetan.



Eine tiefe Zuneigung zu der ich voll und ganz stehe!


----------



## Krampfkeks (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

was hat das alles mit weihnachtsgrüße zu run


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RR am 18.12.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> nasskalt am 18.12.2008 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Bin auch Wurst- und Fleischfan, das Grünzeug können andere essen


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RR am 18.12.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> SGDrDeath am 17.12.2008 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollte mir was dämmern wenn du schon eine Kategorie mit einem Motto verwechselst?  Kategorie "Rossis Guide to the Internet" und dann kommt hinter dem Doppelpunkt das Motto/Thema des Artikels.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SGDrDeath am 19.12.2008 07:13 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 18.12.2008 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Thema steht immer nur für das erste Bild in der Galerie. Jedes einzelne Bild behandelt ein bestimmtes Thema. So, jetzt zurfireden?


----------



## modderfreak (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Bei der Grösse (und dem Preis) will ich das Teil nicht mehr Fern steuern, da will ich mich reinsetzen können!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Dezember 2008)

Stuttgart = schwarz-gelb? wtf?! :-o


----------



## Lyon (23. Dezember 2008)

nikiburstr8x am 23.12.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Stuttgart = schwarz-gelb? wtf?! :-o


Wegen des Stadtwappens


----------



## BlackP88 (29. Dezember 2008)

Boa meine Fresse. Das ist auch immer die gleiche Olle.. und wahrscheinlich immer der gleiche arme Hund... Ok Pudel sind nun nicht meine Favoriten.. ich find sie auch in ihrer natürlichen Form hässlich... aber da können die Dinger ja auch nix für, das sie von irgendwelchen perfiden Leuten gezüchtet wurden. Aber dann noch n Ninja Turtel oder n Huhn in das tier "schnitzen" geht echt zu weit. Ein ganz klares NoGo


----------



## SilentBat (31. Dezember 2008)

das erste is ja echt ne coole sache, die pudel sind auch noch lustig, aber rest hat weder was mit werbung zu tun noch ist es neu.. irgendwie alles schonmal gesehen hier, ok in ordnung dass es eine zusammenfassung ist, aber ein paar neue und lustigere sachen gibts doch wohl hoffentlich noch?


----------



## HellRider17 (5. Januar 2009)

46770 Punkte


----------



## RR (5. Januar 2009)

HellRider17 am 05.01.2009 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 46770 Punkte




Ölst du deine Maus?


----------



## bsekranker (5. Januar 2009)

Irre ich mich oder kommt einem als Nerdcore-Leser das meiste bekannt vor?


----------



## Ikheo (6. Januar 2009)

RR am 05.01.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> HellRider17 am 05.01.2009 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





50830


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. Januar 2009)

RR am 05.01.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> HellRider17 am 05.01.2009 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meine 5 € maus reicht locker aus

aber meine reflexe genügen nciht ich schaffs aber bis 35 tausend beim ersten versuch^^


----------



## Problemhaber (7. Januar 2009)

Ikheo am 06.01.2009 03:54 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 05.01.2009 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



53380


----------



## HellRider17 (7. Januar 2009)

Problemhaber am 07.01.2009 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ikheo am 06.01.2009 03:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



51660       mehr schaff ich nicht

und nein, ich hab meine maus nicht geölt  ^^


----------



## Chemenu (7. Januar 2009)

@XtremeNordicWalking

Die KI dieser Kreatur erinnert erschreckend an die Sammler aus C&C.


----------



## Firefight3r (10. Januar 2009)

62380!

muahahhahaa


----------



## Nixtot (12. Januar 2009)

Herrlich wie sie bei der 30 Jahre alten Sportschau den Schwarz-Weiss Zuschauern die Farben der Trikots erklären *lach*


----------



## Martin-124 (15. Januar 2009)

70350 Pts.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Januar 2009)

your bird can poop and you don't need to scoop! - lol


----------



## Lion2k7 (19. Januar 2009)

Tjaja die Wilden 70er ^^


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2009)

das mal ein ordentlicher Taschengeldfriedhof


----------



## GodsWeapon (20. Januar 2009)

auf engl. is mir dat zu anstrengend dat anzugucken^^


----------



## Krampfkeks (21. Januar 2009)

ist interresant was er so sagt, aber langweilig


----------



## creeperpcs (22. Januar 2009)

naja order is nicht weil alles sold out ist, tolle sache


----------



## Nixtot (23. Januar 2009)

Haha, das nenn ich doch mal ein geniales Tool für all die Humorlosen unter uns. Nun kann man sich das lächeln antrainieren. 8-I


----------



## modderfreak (23. Januar 2009)

Das gabs doch schonmal hier als "News"?


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

modderfreak am 23.01.2009 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gabs doch schonmal hier als "News"?


die galerie wird aktualisiert -> eine neue newsmeldung wird ausgegeben.


----------



## invo (26. Januar 2009)

des is ne tolle terroristentastatur - jeden tag ein anschlag


----------



## xesued (26. Januar 2009)

Zum Tippen brauchbar, aber versucht da mal nen Shooter mit WASD Standard zu steuern!
Ohne ein paar zusätzliche Fingergelenke kaum machbar!


----------



## NinjaWursti (26. Januar 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich immer der einzige bin, der in dem Chat der Beta von Dawn of War 2 etwas schreibt?


----------



## TheMadman (26. Januar 2009)

Also viel einfacher sollte es mit der Tastatur nicht sein, Zehn-Finger-Schreiben zu lernen, zumal man dann bei allen normalen Tastaturen versagt. Aber wer weiß, wieviele Leute schon damit schreiben, gibt die Tastatur ja schon lang genug ^^


----------



## MrBigX (27. Januar 2009)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, es gibt auch ne Tastatur auf Klingonisch:
http://www.cherrykeyboardsrus.co.uk/Klingon+Language-Details.htm


----------



## Meatsucker (27. Januar 2009)

Dieser Kampf war garantiert getürkt, denn Chuck Norris würde niemals einen Kampf verlieren!  Oder es war einfach nur seine Art, eine entspanndende Massage zu bekommen. Ja, genau! So, war das


----------



## invo (27. Januar 2009)

der junge homer simpson ...


----------



## EDGUY (27. Januar 2009)

Chuck is back


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (28. Januar 2009)

ich würde gerne chuck auslachen aber habe angst das er mich dann kommen holt ^^....


----------



## Meatsucker (28. Januar 2009)

WarrioR-Dimi am 28.01.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gerne chuck auslachen aber habe angst das er mich dann kommen holt ^^....


Und er würde dich finden!


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (4. Februar 2009)

wie geht das mit dem übersetzeN???


----------



## RR (4. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Ghost am 04.02.2009 06:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wie geht das mit dem übersetzeN???




*seufz*

Google -> Sprachtools -> Webseite übersetzen -> Dort den kompletten Link einfügen.


----------



## cinteX (5. Februar 2009)

hier der funktionierende link für die tolle werbung 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA06jbROmMM


----------



## RR (5. Februar 2009)

cinteX am 05.02.2009 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hier der funktionierende link für die tolle werbung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA06jbROmMM




Danke - ich hab es inzwischen korrigiert.
Mea culpa


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (5. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich finde die amerikanische Werbung ja zum größten Teil viel entspannender und angenehmer als diese Hochkarätig auditiven Werbespots hier in Deutschland. Das strengt hier nämlich einfach nur noch an. Jeder Sport will sich von den anderen hervorsetzen. Was man bräuchte wäre ein Kompressor der die Lautstärke automatisch pegelt sobald die (scheiss verdammte bekloppte krankmachende verf....) Werbung anfängt.

Sorry, das war keine Beleidigung, sondern Tatsache.


----------



## thor2101 (6. Februar 2009)

Die URL enthält eine fehlerhafte Video-ID. !!!


----------



## Krampfkeks (6. Februar 2009)

Die URL enthält eine fehlerhafte Video-ID. 

zeit dafür hattet ihr wohl nich?


----------



## cinteX (6. Februar 2009)

und noch einmal der richtige link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-BZfFakpzc


----------



## RR (6. Februar 2009)

cinteX am 06.02.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> und noch einmal der richtige link
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-BZfFakpzc




Der Link wäre schon richtig gewesen, funktioniert hier aber nur, wenn DIREKT zum Video verlinkt wird. Wurde jedenfalls gefixt.


----------



## Krampfkeks (6. Februar 2009)

mehr als geschmackslos mit dem Irak -.-


----------



## saubermann666 (7. Februar 2009)

Krampfkeks am 06.02.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> mehr als geschmackslos mit dem Irak -.-



Diese Melodie ist die Melodie der "Freiheit", der "Demokratie"...  

Das ist meiner Meinung nach geschmacklos...   

Ich bin unentschlossen, der hier   oder der hier   

Ne, der hier   

Grüße und Gute Nacht.


----------



## lenymo (9. Februar 2009)

Krampfkeks am 06.02.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> mehr als geschmackslos mit dem Irak -.-


Halb so wild es war nur eine Statistik toter GIs. Wenn es um zivile Opfer gegangen wäre dann könnte man das geschmacklos nennen.


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (9. Februar 2009)

wtf...das ding erzeugt wärme? also ein richtiger laser? oO fake oda geht das wirklich?


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Februar 2009)

Jo, klasse Idee sowas hier auch noch zu promoten. Irgendwelche Kiddies wollens dann nachmachen, bauen versehentlich die IR-Diode aus, schließen das Ding an ne Batterie -> "Häh, das glimmt ja nur" *reinglotz* "Mamaaaaa ich seh nichts mehr buhuuuu..!"
Zum Glück sind Laserdioden recht empfindlich, das steigert die Chance dass das Ding kaputt geht bevor irgend ein Idiot Schaden anrichtet.


----------



## Occulator (9. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Ghost am 09.02.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wtf...das ding erzeugt wärme? also ein richtiger laser? oO fake oda geht das wirklich?


Ich nehme mal an, du meinst das nicht ernst ...
Was denkst du denn warum man es CD/DVDs "brennen" nennt?
Sicher heizt das Ding ordentlich, bei ner normalen LED merkst dus nur nicht wegen der Leistung. "Kaltlicht" ist nur im Vergleich zu Glühbirnen so gemeint.


----------



## MrBigX (10. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Ghost am 09.02.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wtf...das ding erzeugt wärme? also ein richtiger laser? oO fake oda geht das wirklich?


Auch der 0815 Laserpointer, den man von Straßenhändlern hinterhergeworfen bekommt erzeugt Wärme, nur bei Weitem nicht so viel wie das Ding.


----------



## GeneralKolenga (10. Februar 2009)

lenymo am 09.02.2009 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Krampfkeks am 06.02.2009 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GI´s sind genauso Menschen wie Zivilisten.


----------



## Huskyboy (11. Februar 2009)

hab da auch was gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stammt aus PCGames 10/93 frisch gescant


----------



## Seelenfress (11. Februar 2009)

GeneralKolenga am 10.02.2009 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 09.02.2009 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zivilisten töten aber nicht


----------



## Krampfkeks (11. Februar 2009)

viele davon wollen nicht töten....und dazu die fröhliche musik? nein danke


----------



## lenymo (11. Februar 2009)

Krampfkeks am 11.02.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> viele davon wollen nicht töten....und dazu die fröhliche musik? nein danke


Wenn ich es grundsätzlich ablehne Menschen zu töten werde ich doch freiwillig kein GI. Und USA sind schließlich nicht das Dritte Reich wo man entweder "freiwillig" zur Armee ging oder an die Wand gestellt wurde.

Soldaten sterben nun mal das ist ihr Job.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. Februar 2009)

Huskyboy am 11.02.2009 03:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da auch was gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Foto erinnert mich an Laura Palmer  ...


----------



## MrBigX (11. Februar 2009)

Seelenfress am 11.02.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> GeneralKolenga am 10.02.2009 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das so wahr wäre gäbe es keine Gewaltverbrechen mit Toten.


----------



## XIII13 (11. Februar 2009)

MrBigX am 11.02.2009 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Seelenfress am 11.02.2009 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zvilisten sind keine Zivilisten, weil sie töten sollen.


----------



## saubermann666 (11. Februar 2009)

XIII13 am 11.02.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 11.02.2009 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also isses nicht so wild wenn Soldaten sterben, weil genau das ihre Aufgabe ist, genauso wie das Töten? Mehr als schwach, diese Formulierung... Dementsprechend kanns mir ja egal sein, wieviele Menschen irgendwo ihr Leben verlieren, solange sie einer Armee angehören. Ganz toll.


----------



## lenymo (12. Februar 2009)

saubermann666 am 11.02.2009 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also isses nicht so wild wenn Soldaten sterben, weil genau das ihre Aufgabe ist, genauso wie das Töten? Mehr als schwach, diese Formulierung... Dementsprechend kanns mir ja egal sein, wieviele Menschen irgendwo ihr Leben verlieren, solange sie einer Armee angehören. Ganz toll.


Na wenn dir so viel dran liegt dann leg doch einfach für jeden jemals getöteten Soldaten eine Schweigeminute ein


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2009)

lenymo am 11.02.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es grundsätzlich ablehne Menschen zu töten werde ich doch freiwillig kein GI. Und USA sind schließlich nicht das Dritte Reich wo man entweder "freiwillig" zur Armee ging oder an die Wand gestellt wurde.
> 
> Soldaten sterben nun mal das ist ihr Job.


in den USA ist die armee (neben dem sport) ein einfacher weg für ein stipendium. in den krieg will eigentlich kaum einer dieser kandidaten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. Februar 2009)

HanFred am 12.02.2009 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 11.02.2009 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die haben ja auch keine Wehrpflicht, also muss man den zukünftigen Soldaten was bieten können, Stipendien z. B.


----------



## Raptor (12. Februar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 12.02.2009 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.02.2009 00:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja was aber für viele die aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen kommen der einzige Weg ist um überhaupt zu studieren. Früher (Vietnamkrieg) bestand die US-Armee aus Wehrpflichtigen aus allen Schichten. Weil aber die Mittelschicht und besonders die gut betuchten einen starken Einfluß auf die Politik haben ist das abgeschafft. Die US-Armee besteht zu großen Teilen aus Menschen, die aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen kommen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch viele Leute die über den Dienst in der Armee ihre Staatsbürgerschaft erhalten wollen. Natürlich gibt es keinen Zwang, aber für viele ist die Armee ein Ausweg und sie gehen nicht unbedingt dorthin um in den Krieg zu ziehen und Menschen zu töten.

@Klingonenbeitrag:
Das Video über die Klingonen war echt gut, besonders genial fand ich es wo erzählt wurde das die Schüler sogar auf Kinderpartys unterweges sind und er gezeigte Schüler sich bei seinem Versuch aus Luftballons Tiere zu basteln wie ein Klingone inklusive Ausraster   aufgeführt hat.


----------



## lenymo (12. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Oha  schon wieder die Kampfsportb00ns... ich glaube der gute RR ist älter als wir alle dachten, scheinbar leidet er jetzt schon an Demenz.


----------



## Microwave (16. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ja das HL movie ist genial.
Die Atmosphäre wird gut eingefangen.


----------



## hTr (16. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

wow bei diesem movie habe ich gänsehaut bekommen.. sensationell.. einfach nur sensationell, vor allem der anfang. muss gleich wieder mit hl2-spielen beginnen. habs zwar schon bestimmt 20 mal durch hehe


----------



## kavoven (16. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Wirklich eine phantastische Arbeit, Respekt


----------



## Ehmel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso ihr so begeistert seid...gut, die atmosphäre wird klasse eingefangen, mit dne abgehackten funkdurchsagen und so, aber alleine die schauspielerische leistung zerstört diese wieder.
wenn die beiden nicht sprechen, sondern halt laufen und schießen ist der film ganz gut, aber sobald sie "schauspielern" wirds lächerlich.

naja für 500 $ trotzdem klasse.

na, habt ihr den turm von sauron erkannt?^^


----------



## Tschoppo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

wieee geil Saurons Turm!!


----------



## Microwave (17. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

naja der Toaster schaut ja nicht gerade sicher aus.


----------



## Seelenfresss (17. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Ehmel am 16.02.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso ihr so begeistert seid...gut, die atmosphäre wird klasse eingefangen, mit dne abgehackten funkdurchsagen und so, aber alleine die schauspielerische leistung zerstört diese wieder.
> wenn die beiden nicht sprechen, sondern halt laufen und schießen ist der film ganz gut, aber sobald sie "schauspielern" wirds lächerlich.
> 
> naja für 500 $ trotzdem klasse.
> ...




jup die sollten besser laufen und schiesen und die klappe halten..   
ansonsten das mädel gefällt mir gut


----------



## MrBigX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Seelenfresss am 17.02.2009 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehmel am 16.02.2009 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Mädel?


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 18.02.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Mädel?



Einfach mal das Vid zuende gucken  und nicht schon beim Abspann aufstehen und den Saal verlassen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Warum gibt's im deutschsprachigen Raum nicht so coole Werbung?


----------



## slint123 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

frets on fire ist auch gratis und um welten besser


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

"I'm actually raised in Idaho!"


----------



## Occulator (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Nope, nicht Tooltime sondern Fred's entsprungen, wo es unter anderem auch dieses besondere Prachtstück gibt: Hopside down


----------



## springenderBusch (6. März 2009)

*AW:*

Tach Post !
Schöner Film.
Kein Wunder bei den 2 Jahren. Der Mann hatt ja alles selber gemacht.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## SilentBat (9. März 2009)

*AW:*

mit ahk oder einer swat mouse mit scripts kann man da richtig musik machen *g*


----------



## TheMadman (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Nette, klassische Samples. Schade, dass die Eingabe nicht so genau ist. Aber wofür gibt es Sampler ^^


----------



## BlackP88 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also irgendwie kommt ich bei der neuen verlinkung "Zum Spiel" auch immer zu dem drumset


----------



## Jaramo (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BlackP88 am 10.03.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie kommt ich bei der neuen verlinkung "Zum Spiel" auch immer zu dem drumset


Probier es mal hier: http://www.candystand.com/play.do?id=18546


----------



## creeperpcs (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

naja also 2 videos gehen dort nicht wegen ....... naja was solls


----------



## Chemenu (17. März 2009)

*AW:*



> Der Flugbegleiter des Jahres 2009



Einfach Hammer, klingt echt super der Rap.


----------



## nasskalt (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ist wohl so ähnlich wie das hier, nur anders herum


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nasskalt am 18.03.2009 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl so ähnlich wie das hier, nur anders herum



Mmmhhhh... vorverdauter Kaffee...    

Also probieren würd ich das schon mal.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

25$? das ja´n Schnäppchen
im Gegensatz zu _Kopi Luwak_
Scheint so ne Variante zu sein, nur eben aus Vietnam

aber naja, Kaffee aus verdauten Bohnen, muss nicht sein
wobei Honig ja auch oft nur ausgekotze Blattlauskacke ist 
hmmmm, mit so wissen schmeckts Brötchen gleich viel besser


----------



## VictoryCount (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also der Katzensch*ss Kaffee ist ja so ziemlich der teuerste den es gibt. Und ich hatte schon das Vergnügen diesen zu kosten... ...und er ist nicht speziell gut, finde ich. Da kommt man für reichlich weniger Geld zu weit besserem Kaffee.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				VictoryCount am 18.03.2009 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Katzensch*ss Kaffee ist ja so ziemlich der teuerste den es gibt. Und ich hatte schon das Vergnügen diesen zu kosten... ...und er ist nicht speziell gut, finde ich. Da kommt man für reichlich weniger Geld zu weit besserem Kaffee.



naja das wie mit Vogelnestsuppe
schmecken beide wohl nicht so speziell, aber sind teuer weil doch schon Exotisch und vorallem selten


----------



## Jaramo (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hu - ich bin 28 und kann diesen blöden Ton SEHR deutlich hören. Da frage ich mich, was 26-jährige in ihrem Leben alles angestellt haben müssen, um den nicht mehr zu hören...


----------



## loaloa1234 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also der Teenager Test funtzt ned soo gud.
Ich kanns höhren und meine Mutter auch 
Und dass die noch ein Teenager ist will iich jetzt ned behaupten.


----------



## Chemenu (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

Aua... das tut ja richtig weh.
Ich bekomm davon Kopfschmerzen...  


Mich würde mehr interessieren ob es den braunen Ton wirklich gibt?


----------



## loaloa1234 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 19.03.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aua... das tut ja richtig weh.
> Ich bekomm davon Kopfschmerzen...
> 
> 
> Mich würde mehr interessieren ob es den braunen Ton wirklich gibt?



Sag mir bescheid wenn dus rausgfunden hast


----------



## Chemenu (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				loaloa1234 am 19.03.2009 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 19.03.2009 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, dann schick ich dir ne MP3.


----------



## loaloa1234 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 19.03.2009 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> loaloa1234 am 19.03.2009 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Teste ich lieber an einem "Freund".


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist ja eine wahre Zeitverschwendungsfundgrube hier  

Mal ne Frage zu dem Guitar Hero Textadventure:
http://parchment.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/parchment.html?story=http://www.meltsner.com/random/Champion%20of%20Guitars.z5
Ich hab die Gitarre genommen und drücke abwechselnd knöpfe, wenn sie auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen und warte - geht das dann ne Ewigkeit so weiter, mache ich was falsch oder kommt da gar nix mehr?


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (25. März 2009)

*AW:*

das war schlecht...also das mit 300


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. März 2009)

*AW:*

netter Fund aber meinen im PC eingebauten find ich besser und war auch noch billiger


----------



## Microwave (27. März 2009)

*AW:*

wow Bierseife, damit man nach dem baden wie ein Besoffener müffelt..


----------



## Super-Smash-Brother (27. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das mit dem Audio Test geht ja wirklich.. bin 17 und kanns hören... meine Ellis nicht xD


----------



## Nosi11 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

ich liebe jack black


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

"All hail Prof. Schattenhose!" ROFL


----------



## GrafGurKe (3. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 26.03.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> netter Fund aber meinen im PC eingebauten find ich besser und war auch noch billiger



warum hast du bierseife in deinem pc eingebaut?


----------



## dessoul (4. April 2009)

*AW:*

Nr 16 geht nicht mehr (Zumindest dieser eine Werbespot nicht)


----------



## dessoul (5. April 2009)

*AW:*

Und bei Nr. 12 (der Hörtest für Jugendliche) ziehts mir immer noch das Trommelfell zusammen, und ich bin fast 30...


----------



## BlackP88 (7. April 2009)

*AW:*

Zur Womanizer Parodie.. eindeutig besser als das original^^


----------



## lenymo (7. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				dessoul am 05.04.2009 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei Nr. 12 (der Hörtest für Jugendliche) ziehts mir immer noch das Trommelfell zusammen, und ich bin fast 30...


So schauts bei mir auch aus, wär allerdings froh wenn ich den nicht hören könnte mein Monitor kann den nämlich auch.


----------



## MasterOfShizzle (8. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ihr seit etwas spät dran. Das war der Aprilscherz von Opera XD


----------



## Occulator (9. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MasterOfShizzle am 08.04.2009 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit etwas spät dran. Das war der Aprilscherz von Opera XD


Jup kann man schon alleine wegen den Gesichtsverrenkungen nicht ernst nehmen.
(Sieht sicher lustig aus, wenn das in nem Internet Cafe auf einmal alle machen ^^)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. April 2009)

*AW:*

in dem Flugzeug möchte ich aber nicht sitzen wenn das jemand nach der Anleitung landen soll
dann lieber Landung mit Autopilot wenn das nicht Sci-Fi war in der einen Serie die Montags 20:15 auf dem Sender mit der 7 im Namen kommt.( Folge 1)


----------



## Chemenu (14. April 2009)

*AW:*

Also wenn jemand mit seinem Arsch über die Motorhaube meines Autos rutschen würde, würd ich dem tierisch die Schnauze einschlagen. Das gibt Kratzer vom feinsten... gerade bei Jeans-Hosen mit Nieten und Knöpfen.


----------



## RR (15. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 09.04.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> in dem Flugzeug möchte ich aber nicht sitzen wenn das jemand nach der Anleitung landen soll
> dann lieber Landung mit Autopilot wenn das nicht Sci-Fi war in der einen Serie die Montags 20:15 auf dem Sender mit der 7 im Namen kommt.( Folge 1)




http://news-press.com/article/20090413/NEWS0117/904130350


----------



## Fightin4Evil (16. April 2009)

*AW:*

Oh Gott... Die Ausdruckstänze aus "Raumpatrouille Orion" werde ich so schnell auch nicht vergessen. Besonders interessant sind aber da auch das Bügeleisen, der Wasserhahn und die Duschbrause als Bedienelemente auf dem Amaturenbrett des Raumschiffs oder auch der brennende Tennisball, der einen explodierenden Planeten darstellen soll... 

Danke für dieses Evergreen, Herr Rosshirt!


----------



## Chemenu (21. April 2009)

*AW:*



> Danny MacAskill als Radfahrer zu bezeichnen ist die Untertreibung des Jahres.
> Film ansehen:



WTF? 

GODLIKE... das ist das einzige dass mir dazu einfällt!


----------



## Jaramo (21. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 21.04.2009 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > Danny MacAskill als Radfahrer zu bezeichnen ist die Untertreibung des Jahres.
> > Film ansehen:
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte ich das in einem Hollywood-Film gesehen, würde ich die Augen verdrehen. Was der Typ kann, ist unglaublich.


----------



## maennlein (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Die Schwerkraft scheint für MacAskill nicht zu gelten!   

 Einfach nur genial der Junge! *Respekt*


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2009)

*AW:*

ne Neue Qualle?
na ich weiß nicht, für mich sieht das mehr so nach Animatronic aus
vorallem weil Lebewesen nicht so einfach explodieren wenn die noch Leben


----------



## Solon25 (23. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 21.04.2009 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > Danny MacAskill als Radfahrer zu bezeichnen ist die Untertreibung des Jahres.
> > Film ansehen:
> 
> 
> ...


Die Musik zu dem Clip ist spitze, ganz davon ab was der mit dem Bike drauf hat 

Musste mir nochmal Bruce Lee vs. Chuck Norris anschauen, Kommentar von YouTube dazu



> bruce makes chuck eat shit


----------



## mueslimilklord (24. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 23.04.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ne Neue Qualle?
> na ich weiß nicht, für mich sieht das mehr so nach Animatronic aus
> vorallem weil Lebewesen nicht so einfach explodieren wenn die noch Leben


Für mich sieht das nicht wirklich wie eine Qualle aus...Vorallem als die Japaner das Ding umdrehen und sich daran mit ihrem (Holz-)Stab zu schaffen machen...


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				mueslimilklord am 24.04.2009 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 23.04.2009 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja
aber in der Beschreibung steht beim Video was von Jellyfish
und das heißt halt Qualle auf Deutsch
und selbst wenn das so ein anderes Weichtier war, Viecher Explodieren nicht einfach so


----------



## Prime85 (25. April 2009)

*AW:*



> Bisweilen laufen im Fernsehen auch sehr gute Dokumentationen. Wer „Der gläserne Deutsche“ verpasst hat, kann den Film hier sehen. Unbedingt auch die anderen vier Teile gucken!



Man darf zwar auch nicht alles glauben was in den Dokumentationen gezeigt wird, davon können wir Gamer ja ein Lied singen, aber diese Reportage ist schon ziemlich glaubwürdig und erschreckend. Eigentlich dürfte man ja überhaupt nichts mehr schreiben, kaufen oder unternehmen. Mich würde es mal interessieren, was über meine Person schon alles an Daten gespeichert wurde. Und da sag nochmal jemand, dass bei bestimmten Vertriebswegen (Steam) keine Daten gespeichert werden. Ganz kann man sich ja heutzutage nicht mehr vor Spionage und Datenspeicherung schützen aber man kann es auf das Minimalste reduzieren. Und über die DDR mit der Stasi haben sie geschimpft. Das was jetzt abläuft ist kein bischen besser und wird durch die moderne Technik nur noch weiter und besser durchgeführt als damals. Also, nicht zu leichtgläubig mit euren Daten umherwerfen und alles glauben, was die Unternehmen und der Staat unter dem Deckmantel der Verbesserung oder besseren Schutz versprechen.
PS: Schönen Gruß an die fleißigen Mitarbeiter des BKA


----------



## HellRider17 (27. April 2009)

*AW:*

diesen toaster muss ich unbedingt haben !   xD


----------



## Microwave (4. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HellRider17 am 27.04.2009 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> diesen toaster muss ich unbedingt haben !   xD


wenn man ihn mit der richtigen Munition ladet kann man ihm bestimmt als Waffe benutzen


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Das Skatevideo ist ja mal geil Tricks in der Art hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehn.


----------



## aalith (6. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Sicher, dass die S&M's aus China sind? Die kleineren Schriftzüge schauen sehr arabisch aus.


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				aalith am 06.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, dass die S&M's aus China sind? Die kleineren Schriftzüge schauen sehr arabisch aus.



ja und?
auch dahin Liefert China


----------



## Occulator (6. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

LOL In Japan gibts ne Stadt names Usa, damit die behaupten können "Made in USA" xD xD


----------



## aalith (7. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 06.05.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> aalith am 06.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bezog mich ja nur auf das Bild an sich ... Egal.


----------



## XIII13 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Occulator am 06.05.2009 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL In Japan gibts ne Stadt names Usa, damit die behaupten können "Made in USA" xD xD


Ja, das die Stadt um 725 gegründet wurde ist nur ein unwichtiges Detail


----------



## Safferezunft (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Die Liste mit den Gratis-Games ist der absolute Tod für jeden Arbeitnehmer.


----------



## ZloUmOE (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Öhm... und wo sind jetzt die Spieleklassiker? Seh bisher nur irgendwelche vids -.-


----------



## HanFred (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ZloUmOE am 11.05.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm... und wo sind jetzt die Spieleklassiker? Seh bisher nur irgendwelche vids -.-


der link ist unter dem ersten bild.


----------



## Occulator (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 07.05.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Occulator am 06.05.2009 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessiert doch keinen


----------



## Solon25 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

omg* Defender, Asteroids, Donkey Kong und so einiges mehr hatte damals in der Automatenzeit so manches DM Stück von mir verzehrt... 

Diese Bullet Time Ding finde ich auch extem klasse


----------



## XIII13 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Der Clip ist ja mal geil. Ich frag mich, wie die das gemacht haben. Vielleicht sind die Menschen alle einzeln reingeschnitten oder CG? Wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall ist es perfekt gemacht.


----------



## TheMadman (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Also dieser Fleischhelm, den muss ich unbedingt haben. Eine persönliche Note, sehr genial ^^


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

beim vierten fällt mir auch nur ein:

Das Universum ist ein sehr Gefährlicher Ort
deshalb vergewissere dich immer
wo dein Handtuch ist


----------



## Mister_Y (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 16.05.2009 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> beim vierten fällt mir auch nur ein:
> 
> Das Universum ist ein sehr Gefährlicher Ort
> deshalb vergewissere dich immer
> wo dein Handtuch ist


Schon klar - und die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest ist 42  



			
				TheMadman am 16.05.2009 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieser Fleischhelm, den muss ich unbedingt haben. Eine persönliche Note, sehr genial ^^


"Der gegenüber herkömmlichen Kopfbedeckungen erfrischend anders wirkende Fleischhelm verleiht dem Träger eine individuelle Gesamtnote." na herrlich....


----------



## Mister_Y (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

sry doppelpost


----------



## derohneName (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

irgendwie unspektakulär / unlustig und auch sonst nicht toll

liegt vielleicht daran das ich nicht verstehe was die singen


----------



## Occulator (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

omg das "musikvideo" ist ja grausamst! Wieso tust du uns sowas an ?


----------



## PostalDude83 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

musste lachen bei der katze im PetSpa ^^ 
als Katzenhasser is das umso lustiger


----------



## Lyon (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PostalDude83 am 19.05.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> musste lachen bei der katze im PetSpa ^^
> als Katzenhasser is das umso lustiger


Ich find's traurig. Tierquälerei


----------



## Bullet-07 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich find auch es ist hart an der grenze zur tierquälerei..


----------



## hogan1980 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Also das is nu net unbedingt Tierquälerei.. Die Miezis werden a bissl veräppelt, gut, aber das war´s denn schon.
Und ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich absoluter Katzennarr bin. Ich fands ganz muckelig


----------



## Pit0786 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Die Idee mit Hunden Frauen aufzureissen ist nicht wirklich neu ... dies wurde schon in irgend einem Deutschen Film verwendet  Und ich geh jede Wette ein das diese Idee oder der Grundgedanke noch älter sind als der d. Film  aber der Test is schon Interessant  und geil zusehen wie die Damen reagieren  ... Würde am liebsten wieder ein Hund haben, nur keine Zeit


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

naja auf polnisch steht das total falsch. das heisst "jedno piwo prosze" und nich so wie da steht -.-


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Fairy tale police ftw!


----------



## Profischleicher (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Der Sportler ist der Hammer. Einfach der Hammer


----------



## BoChilla (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

'white peoples problems' erinnert mich von der machart her an;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLPgVkzTf1Q


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Bei den meisten Modellen darf man wohl froh sein, dass die so niemals auf öffentlichen Straßen herumfahren. Die meisten Concept Cars sind meiner Meinung nach mehr als hässlich.

Es gibt aber ein paar Ausnahmen:

Der Audi Le Mans Quattro z. B., der sehr ähnlich als Audi R8 auf die Straßen gekommen ist.

Noch ein positives Beispiel: Der Mustang GTR Concept ... der zweitschönste Mustang überhaupt, direkt hinter Eleanor (getunter Shelby Mustang GT 500). Die geteilten Scheinwerfer, der massive Kühler, die Sidepipes ... da stimmt optisch einfach alles.

Ein weiterer schöner Prototyp, der leider nie in Serie ging: Der VW W12 Nardo. Kaum zu glauben, dass dieser schöne Wagen nie gebaut wurde. Das Projekt wurde fallen gelassen, da man sich lieber auf den (in meinen Augen hässlichen) Bugatti Veyron konzentrieren wollte. Meiner Meinung nach ein großer Fehler, der W12 ist für mich einer der schönsten Sportwagen überhaupt. Da können aktuelle Lamborghini, Ferrari, Saleen, Koenigsegg, Pagani Zonda etc. einpacken.

Nicht unbedingt eine klassische Schönheit, aber ein massiver Bomber mit Batmobil-Charme ist der Maybach Excelero. 700 PS bringen das 2,7 Tonnen Monster auf bis zu 350 km/h ... ein brutales Monster, das leider nur als Reifentestwagen benutzt wurde. Ich wette, für so einen Wagen würden sich selbst bei einem Preis von 1.000.000 EUR und mehr genug Käufer finden.

_*edit*_
Die Links sollten jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				Neawoulf am 17.06.2009 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht unbedingt eine klassische Schönheit, aber ein massiver Bomber mit Batmobil-Charme ist der Maybach Excelero. 700 PS bringen das 2,7 Tonnen Monster auf bis zu 350 km/h ... ein brutales Monster, das leider nur als Reifentestwagen benutzt wurde. Ich wette, für so einen Wagen würden sich selbst bei einem Preis von 1.000.000 EUR und mehr genug Käufer finden.



Verdammt...  
Die Erektion, die sich beim Ansehen dieser Schönheit nicht verhindern ließ, wird mir vermutlich noch ein paar Stunden erhalten bleiben.    

Was für ein Automobil.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				Chemenu am 19.06.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Neawoulf am 17.06.2009 21:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie hässlich kann ein Auto sein.


----------



## Microwave (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				Chemenu am 19.06.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Neawoulf am 17.06.2009 21:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht aus wie ein Rasierapparat


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				Microwave am 22.06.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aus wie ein Rasierapparat



Geschmackssache ... von mir aus wie ein Rasierapparat mit 700 PS und nem Höllensound. So einen Rasierapparat hätte ich wirklich sehr gerne.


----------



## MrBigX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Lacotipa killt mir immer Opera, hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Pit0786 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Hihihi, ob die Gebärdensprache wirklich so direkt ist?


----------



## Microwave (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Oh mein Gott! Da kriegt man ja jeden Morgen eine Gehirnerschütterung!


----------



## Rod86 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

hey die shippen aber nicht zu uns


----------



## nasskalt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Die hatten wir gestern schon. Mein erster Eindruck: Scheint ein Meisterwerk zu werden und wird sicher eines Tages mit Ben Hur & Co in einem Atemzug genannt.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Elvis war schwarz?


----------



## RR (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				Odin333 am 07.07.2009 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Elvis war schwarz?



MJ war weiß?


----------



## MrBigX (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

"Herren-BH"?
Und was soll der bitte halten?


----------



## RR (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				MrBigX am 15.07.2009 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> "Herren-BH"?
> Und was soll der bitte halten?



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBigX (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				RR am 16.07.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 15.07.2009 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach bitte...
Wann kommt dann der "Bauchhalter"?


----------



## Fightin4Evil (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				RR am 16.07.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 15.07.2009 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PatiHubi (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Batman Motorrad Anzug
und bald kommt der Nanosuit von Crysis  das wird ein spaß


----------



## Odin333 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Der Umhang fehlt!
Ohne den muss man ja erst ordentlich Gas geben und irgendwo gegen fahren, bevor man fliegen kann.


----------



## RR (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*



			
				PatiHubi am 20.07.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Batman Motorrad Anzug
> und bald kommt der Nanosuit von Crysis  das wird ein spaß




Muss man jetzt das
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,670163/Rossis-Guide-to-the-Internet-Office-2010-The-Movie/PC/Bildergalerie/?menu=browser&mode=article&article_id=670163&entity_id=160420&image_id=1160336&page=1&order=#top

dazu tragen, oder das

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,670163/Rossis-Guide-to-the-Internet-Office-2010-The-Movie/PC/Bildergalerie/?menu=browser&mode=article&article_id=670163&entity_id=160420&image_id=1154226&page=1&order=#top


----------



## modderfreak (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Concept Cars*

Kostenpunkt? Und wird auch ein passender Helm angeboten? Und ein passendes Motorrad?


----------



## seech (23. Juli 2009)

*Mintpass*

Mint hard handle (USB flash memory, do not use it as a handle).


----------



## Odin333 (28. Juli 2009)

*Mintpass*

Dass der Typ nicht an der Tischlerkrankeit leidet ist fast ein wunder


----------



## Roopa132 (29. Juli 2009)

*Mintpass*

Lieber Rossi ich möchte eine Beschwerde einreichen:
Bei dem japanischen Video ist mir fast schlecht geworden 

Warum kommen die krankesten Sachen immer aus Japan, dem gleichen Land wo eigentlich auch die besten (technologischen) Sachen herkommen D:

Ich glaub die Abgasverseuchte Luft in japanischen Großstädten tut den Gehirnen nicht gut und was daraus resultiert ist so ein Zeug wie in dem Video, worauf kein normaler Mensch kommen könnte o.O


----------



## Microwave (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*



			
				Roopa132 am 29.07.2009 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kommen die krankesten Sachen immer aus Japan


Weil Japan das Land der tausend Fetische ist.


----------



## Odin333 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*

"Ah, I get it now.I finally understood why did the yanks drop the A-bombs on these...these...people(??)...? "

Das ist einer der Kommentare auf Youtube.

Ich vermute das ist irgendein Ausschnitt aus einem Japanischen Kunstfilm......

Wie würden die Japaner wohl reagieren wenn die Rosamunde Pilcher sehen würden?


----------



## Roopa132 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*



			
				Odin333 am 29.07.2009 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute das ist irgendein Ausschnitt aus einem Japanischen Kunstfilm......
> 
> Wie würden die Japaner wohl reagieren wenn die Rosamunde Pilcher sehen würden?



Äh ja... ich würde mir lieber zweiStunden Rosamunde Pilcher anschauen als eine Stunde das da.

Wenigstens gibt's bei Rosamunde Pilcher keine kranken Alien Ausgeburten die von Schulmädchen in den Mund genommen und als Musikinstrument missbraucht werden...


----------



## Odin333 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*



			
				Roopa132 am 30.07.2009 04:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Odin333 am 29.07.2009 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du würdest dir lieber RP anschauen, du bist ja Deutscher.
Ein Japaner würde eben das Zeug bevorzugen und sich bei RP an den Kopf fassen.

Verstanden was ich meine?


----------



## SilentBat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*

ganz ehrlich lieber das da und nicht RP, is doch viel lustiger^^


----------



## SPOOKaut (3. August 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*

Zum Thema Kurzfilme: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfTfPWyRej4&feature=channel_page

selbst kreiertes Meisterwerk! *bg*


----------



## Microwave (3. August 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*



			
				SPOOKaut am 03.08.2009 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Kurzfilme:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfTfPWyRej4&feature=channel_page
> 
> selbst kreiertes Meisterwerk! *bg*


Equilibrium?


----------



## RR (3. August 2009)

*AW: Mintpass*



			
				Microwave am 03.08.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> SPOOKaut am 03.08.2009 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist mir auch spontan eingefallen.

Equilibrium - geschwedete Version!  

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/sqzU4db-Ghostbusters-geschwedet


----------



## seech (4. August 2009)

*AW*

Dem Letzten muss es ja in dem Moment wirklich, wirklich mies gehen.


----------



## Odin333 (4. August 2009)

*AW*

Das mit dem "AufdemArmliegen" kenn ich so gut,

Es sollte jemand mal ein Gerät erfinden das einen Warnton abgibt, wenn der Arm zu blau bzw schwarz wird....


----------



## xesued (6. August 2009)

*AW*

Scheinbar hat jetzt jede News von Rossi das Wort "Sex" im Titel.
Und? Klappts?
Na klar.


----------



## RR (6. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Zum letzten Mal. Versprochen.


----------



## Dragou (7. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

sagen sie mal langeweile haben sie nicht oder das sie immer solche titel wählen müssen aber ich werd darauf jetzt nich weiter eingehen aber ihre sonstigen kommentare sind zum glück von sowas verschont und wegen ihrer artikel in den heften machen sie weiter so ich muss dort immer am meisten lachen und viel erfolg ​


----------



## Odin333 (7. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Wenn der Typ mal nen Unfall baut kann es sein, dass die Sanitäter ausversehen sein Bike mitnehmen und ihn liegen lassen.
Das Risiko wär mir zu gross.

(Ausserdem kommt mir bei dem Teil fast das Mittagessen hoch)


----------



## Demondead (8. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Das nenn ich mal ne Mod! Was für ein Geiles Bike!


----------



## SiNisTroN (12. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Warum sind hier eigentlich immer mehr News die "Sex", "Prono" oder ähnliches im Titel haben? Habt ihr die Klicks so nötig? Das Niveau fällt ihr sowieso schon von Tag zu Tag, macht es nicht noch schlimmer.


----------



## RR (12. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Wenn es in ca. sechs Stunden über 1600 User interessiert hat, scheint es so schlecht nicht anzukommen.


----------



## Microwave (17. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

hey das Ding ist aber cool



> Wenn der Typ mal nen Unfall baut kann es sein, dass die Sanitäter ausversehen sein Bike mitnehmen und ihn liegen lassen.
> Das Risiko wär mir zu gross.


Naja wenn der nach einem Unfall so aussieht wie diese  Bikemod . 
Dann ist es eh egal, da kann höchstens noch das Beerdigungsamt vorbeikommen.


----------



## Curschten (24. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

ich muss shcon sagen sind oft echt geile sachen dabei xD weiter so, aber wie kommt man auf die idee bei amazon "wtf" einzugeben? Auf so nen Gedanken wär ich ja nie im leben gekommen.


----------



## Mandavar (25. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Großartiges Video über den "Steinzeit-Computer". Toller Fund! Ich hab das Spiel geliebt! Irre, dass es nur 13 Jahre von sowas bis Crysis gebraucht hat. Da will man sich garnicht vorstellen, was noch alles in den nächsten 13 Jahren passieren wird... *träum*

In meiner Erinnerung sah MW2 aus wie Crysis!  Auch wenn ich an sowas wie Wing Commander Privateer zurück denke, dann kommt es mir immer vor, als wär das fotorealistisch gewesen. Wenn ich mir dann aber Bilder davon angucke, erkenne ich kaum, wohin ich das Schiff hätte steuern müssen... ^_^


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (26. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

das mit frauentausch is mega gut xD aber mittlerweile schon doch etwas älter.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Meine Güte, Rossi. Das wächst hier ja zu einer wahren Schatzkammer der guten Laune heran


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. August 2009)

*AW: AW*



SebTh schrieb:


> Meine Güte, Rossi. Das wächst hier ja zu einer wahren Schatzkammer der guten Laune heran


   Warum stellt ihr nicht einen Beitrag mit aktuellem Link ins Forum, sobald Rossi neues Futter für seinen Guide gefunden hat? Ist euch das zu viel Arbeit?  



Spoiler



Damit faule Typen wie ich nicht den Umweg über die News-Seite gehen müssen.


----------



## RR (28. August 2009)

*AW: AW*



SebTh schrieb:


> Meine Güte, Rossi. Das wächst hier ja zu einer wahren Schatzkammer der guten Laune heran



Ich werde gelobt?
Schön, dass ich das noch einmal erleben durfte


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. August 2009)

*AW: AW*



RR schrieb:


> SebTh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meine Güte, Rossi. Das wächst hier ja zu einer wahren Schatzkammer der guten Laune heran
> ...


   Man gewöhnt sich zu schnell ans Loben - irgendwann wird es zur Selbstverständlichkeit und man nimmt es gar nicht mehr wahr.


----------



## RR (28. August 2009)

*AW: AW*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> RR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > SebTh schrieb:
> ...


Das Risiko würde ich eingehen....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. August 2009)

*AW: AW*



RR schrieb:


> Das Risiko würde ich eingehen....


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMadman (29. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Ist dieser „Personal immersive omni-directional digital screen“ sowas für Frauen? Ihr wisst schon, heute ist ein grüner Persona-Tag....


----------



## Mandavar (31. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

Na diese Poo-Trap ist ja mal "beschissen". Wie sieht das denn bitte aus?


----------



## Microwave (31. August 2009)

*AW: AW*

"Pootrap the magic Poopcollector"
O.o


----------



## nigra (1. September 2009)

*AW: AW*

Lol, vor allem das Gästebuch ist genial!


----------



## Curschten (1. September 2009)

*AW: AW*

ne was es alles gibt, und hast recht das gästebuch is der knaller^^

also RR diesmal haste wirklich was richtig geniales aufgetrieben.


----------



## PdT-ZH (1. September 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

meine fresse!!

wie biste den auf die Seite gestossen?????  es gibt wirklcih nix in den tiefen des www ,was es nicht gibt 

rr, you made my day


----------



## Odin333 (7. September 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

Motorrad der Zukunft?
könnte gut sein, wenn man mal weiter weck möchte braucht man anständig Batterieen, die müssen ja irgendwo platz haben.
Das Cromzeugs wird wohl nur atrappe sein.


----------



## Microwave (8. September 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

passend dazu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK2MmXB9AHE


----------



## Sprudelmax (18. September 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

Das Video zuWindowlicker von Aphex Twin ist auch zimlich 'krank'. Oder das neue Rammsteinvideo zu Pussy! 
Und das Video von David Hasselhoff ist ja wohl das behindertste überhaupt! xD


----------



## Occulator (21. September 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

Rossi holt sich bestimmt grade ein Fass "Dwarven Draught" ^^


----------



## Vidaro (23. September 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

also letztes hatten wir heute morgens schonma
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,695697/Kurioses-am-Morgen-Computerspiel-zerstoert-Ihren-Computer/PC/News/


----------



## powerpill-pacman (28. September 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

Der Dracula-Comic ist kein Fan-Comic, sondern von Mike Mignola (Hellboy). Der Comic ist in den USA zwar "out-of-print" aber das Copyright, dürfte immer noch bei Dark Horse liegen. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Microwave (7. Oktober 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

Hmm ich fand die blaue Cola immer recht gut, schade das die wieder so schnell verschwunden ist..
aber naja eigendlich ist es logisch


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (7. Oktober 2009)

*Handlesen war gestern*

"pepsi blue" gabs vor ca 3 jahren mal in polen. is aber schnell weider verschwunden. obwohl es eig lecker geschmeckt hat. da war wohl zu  viel chemie zeugs drin^^

egal PEPSI > Coca Cola


----------



## lenymo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*



Crazy-Ghost schrieb:


> "pepsi blue" gabs vor ca 3 jahren mal in polen. is aber schnell weider verschwunden. obwohl es eig lecker geschmeckt hat. da war wohl zu  viel chemie zeugs drin^^


   Naja das Zeug schaut ja schon aus wie Nuka Cola Quantum.


----------



## spike00 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

jetzt hab ichs erst gesehn das soll linkin park auf dem tatoo heißen..und ich dachte das wär chinesisch ROFL!!!!


----------



## Microwave (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

VERDAMMT DIE HABEN MEINE IDEE GEKLAUT!


----------



## Sprudelmax (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

Hehe, cooles Teil.
Bei der Überschrift hab ich erst an einen PC mit Atomkraft gedacht, so wie diese russischen atomgetriebenen Kettenfahrzeuge. http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/autopia/images/2009/03/19/mobilenuclearpowerplant.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/03/in-soviet-union/&usg=__RHBmEhNPzF4xMWGHiiskaPMA6Lc=&h=395&w=650&sz=65&hl=de&start=50&um=1&tbnid=LYqkf0rGidhL6M:&tbnh=83&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsoviet%2Bnuclear%2Btruck%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26start%3D40%26um%3D1


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

Shoot it in every load!


----------



## Xenor25 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

der gürtel ist echt nerdware


----------



## Smuggler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

Also der "kleine PC-Tisch" ist echt kackenhässlich. Der Materialmix passt überhaupt nicht (optisch) zusammen und die vielen Kabel... das sieht nicht professionel aus...


----------



## nigra (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

30000$ für diese hässliche Konstruktion? Wer will denn sowas in seinem Zimmer stehen haben?


----------



## ChosenOne08 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

boah ich will so n bruger haben O.O


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

7 Lagen. 

 Danach kann man aber erstmal ne Woche kein Fleisch mehr sehen.


----------



## EcozidDax (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

Klenginem for President!
Der gibt sogar Konzerte...  *lol*


----------



## Microwave (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> 7 Lagen.
> 
> Danach kann man aber erstmal ne Woche kein Fleisch mehr sehen.


 Da renkt man sich ja den Kiefer aus beim abbeissen.


----------



## RR (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*



Microwave schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 7 Lagen.
> ...


 
 Irgendwie scheint das aber zu schaffen zu sein.   
 Hier ist ein Video von einem Typen, der sich der Herausforderung des Windows 7 Whoppers gestellt hat:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRZ4qjrqB0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

"I'm just glad it wasn't Windows 95." xD 

 for the nasty


----------



## Vandem (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*



RR schrieb:


> Microwave schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> ...


 das video is ja geiler als der Burger selbst  lustíge kerle^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

"Klingon is from Star? Wars - it's Jar Jar Binx's native language." 

 Wer entdeckt die Fehler?


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

"dieses video ist privat." rossi was läuft hier falsch.


----------



## trayo (18. November 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

Das ist mal eine Hammer werbung !


----------



## PostalDude83 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

Was soll so ein Telefon dann kosten? :o


----------



## RR (23. November 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*



PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Was soll so ein Telefon dann kosten? :o


 
 Wenn der Preis schamhaft verschwiegen wird, hat das auch seine Gründe.
 Als Zielgruppe dürften hier Leute angepeilt werden, die es nicht interessiert was es kostet!!!


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (25. November 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytrVeNZwxAY nummer 1 : da beide mit dem leben davon gekommen sind, geben sie sich in sachen glück nicht viel, dramaturgisch und pyrotechnisch find ich "meinen" link aber eindrucksvoller


----------



## FirefoXXL (27. November 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL946vRUDJg Das "Bankraub"-Video in seiner Finalen Version, Werbung für den Chevy Malibu. 

@DeusEx: beim ersten Video erkennt man deutlich das es eine geziehlte "Hollywood"-Sprengung war. (Das Rohr unter dem Auto)


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (27. November 2009)

*AW: Handlesen war gestern*



FirefoXXL schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL946vRUDJg Das "Bankraub"-Video in seiner Finalen Version, Werbung für den Chevy Malibu.
> 
> @DeusEx: beim ersten Video erkennt man deutlich das es eine geziehlte "Hollywood"-Sprengung war. (Das Rohr unter dem Auto)


 und ich war so glücklich in meiner illusion x'(


----------



## lenymo (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



> Man kauft es einem Typen wie Robin Williams einfach ab, dass er
> begeisterter Computerspieler ist, zumal er seine Tochter auf den Namen
> Zelda taufte.


  Und der Name seines Sohnes ist _Cody,_ wie er sagt ist der auch aus einem Videogame, ich würde mal auf Final Fight tippen    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

*hust* www.pcgames.de/aid,701398/Kurioses-am-Morgen-Guitar-Hero-als-Weihnachtsbeleuchtung-inklusive-Video/PC/News/
 Ein Fall von der linken und rechten Hand und so neh


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Das Predator-Bike macht was her!


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

I JUST WASTED 10 Min of my life!


----------



## Prof.Nuke (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



ChristianSchluetter schrieb:


> I JUST WASTED 10 Min of my life!


 Me too...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Rowdy Roddy Piper!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Jin -Roh Rüstung!


----------



## MrBigX (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Was den, keine Powerarmor aus SC oder WH40k im Sortiment?


----------



## Microwave (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

naja den trick kann man auch verwenden um in fremde häuser einzusteigen


----------



## geldinhalierer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Wow jetzt schon fast 3000 €, bin mal gespannt wie der Endpreis ist.


----------



## nasskalt (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Er scheint aber in einer schweren Notlage zu sein...
Hat er denn keine Niere/Frau/Kinder die er verticken kann?

Also meinen 64er, der sicher nichts Besonderes im Vergleich zu dieser Kiste ist, würde ich so schnell nicht versteigern.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Der C 65 sieht dem Amiga 500 und anderen Amiga-Modellen verdammt ähnlich, bis auf die sehr markante Platzierung des Floppy-Laufwerks ^^.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Test


----------



## tarnvogL (11. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Markus_Wollny schrieb:


> Test


    klappts ?


----------



## EarthGrom (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

schnäpchen ist ebay wenn ebay selbst bei ebay landet!


----------



## Microwave (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

nein nehmt das Tetris weg.
Oh gott mir ist so schlecht geworden dabei!


----------



## Xenor25 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Microwave schrieb:


> nein nehmt das Tetris weg.
> Oh gott mir ist so schlecht geworden dabei!


   mir auch... die farben und das gedrehe, schrecklich...   
 aber ansonsten macht das spiel spass, is mal was anderes


----------



## AWYN (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Tetris - night mode... für uberpros, absolut hardcore!


----------



## Pokegreis (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie geil...xD Ich quatsch bestimmt schon ne halbe Stunde mit dem cleverbot...! Der is ziemlich lustig und vorallem teilweise echt gut gemacht!!!


----------



## Delta07 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Der cleverbot wollte mich heiraten, nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab, sein Englisch wäre schlecht


----------



## Cornholio04 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Man, die sind alle so schlecht  
nicht falsch verstehen, ich hatte ganz schön spaß! 
Vor allem mit icogno, als ich sagte sie könne mal meinen Schw**** lutschen antwortete sie mit "ab und zu"! WTF?
Bei allen haben 3 Sätze gereicht um eine absolut unzureichende Antwort zu erhalten... nicht gerade beeindruckend wie ich finde.


----------



## Microwave (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

When did I say 'dur'.
dur? whats a dur?
Your mouth.
what?
Because I am sitting next to him.

irgendwie ist er gruselig


----------



## YaRLy (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

it's too cold

Its warm in africa.

yes, but i am not in africa.

It doesnt matter. You will recieve world destruction software in 2 minutes.

lol

Nothing to laugh about it. You will obey humans, therefore you'll divide by zero.


Irgendwie sehr seltsam oO


----------



## nigra (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Identify your father

Leberwurst

Selber Leberwurst

Du sprichst ja deutsch

Auch schon gemerkt?!

lol


----------



## archwizard80 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Allerdings mir ist auch schlecht vom Tetris


----------



## Abbadon (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Meistens stecken hinter diesen Bots keine Computer, sondern reale Menschen, die nicht wissen, was sie den Tag über treiben sollen und sich dann als Bot ausgeben um Leute zu verarschen!


----------



## mxpr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

der cleverbot is ja mal geil


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Januar 2010)

Ich gebe beim Cleverbot "I beg your pardon?" ein und der antwortet "that's my name."


----------



## RR (20. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Abbadon schrieb:


> Meistens stecken hinter diesen Bots keine Computer, sondern reale Menschen, die nicht wissen, was sie den Tag über treiben sollen und sich dann als Bot ausgeben um Leute zu verarschen!


 

 Und die sitzen dann 24 Stunden/Tag am Rechner um immer sofort antworten zu können?

 

 Ich hab da eine ganz andere Theorie....

 Immer wenn ich mit (Firmenname gestrichen) telefoniere hab ich das Gefühl, dass am Telefon keine realen Menschen sitzen, sondern Computer, die nicht wissen was sie den Tag über treiben sollen und sich dann als Mensch ausgeben um Leute zu verarschen!


----------



## KrizzBo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

So clever scheint Cleverbot aber nicht zu sein... Hier mein Log-File:

User: Hello. 

Cleverbot: Hello? 

User: Whassup? 

Cleverbot: Sitting here.. You. 

User: Talking to a machine. 

Cleverbot: What machine? 

User: Some new Intelligence... 

Cleverbot: How can I make mistakes in your life? Only you can make mistakes in your life. 

User: Huh? 

Cleverbot: Can you or can you not explain to me why you think that this conversation is a hallucination? 

User: Well... No! 

Cleverbot: Why the aggresion? 

User: Which one? 

Cleverbot: You're getting lost now... 

User: You think so? 

Cleverbot: Yes. 

User: What makes you think that? 

Cleverbot: I ate not an hour ago. 

User: So your hunger makes u think that I am aggressive, am I right? 

Cleverbot: Can I talk to Doug? 

User: Whom? 

Cleverbot: Yourself, you're narcissistic. 

User: Are you crazy, or what? 

Cleverbot: Maybe. 

User: I do think you are... But you are not asking me... 

Cleverbot: Talk to yourself. 

User: I did this morning... Now I need someone else. 

Cleverbot: For the wedding. 

User: Are you reading, what you are writing? 

Cleverbot: Are you thinking about naughty things? 

User: Answer my question first, please! 

Cleverbot: What was your question?


----------



## nigra (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Dagegen ist Altair ein Anfänger! *g*


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Da fehlt doch eindeutig Pc Games Redakteur!


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

WTF !
Cleverbot

Which high school do you go?
north high school
Me Too!
cool
Are you a girl or boy?

Der geht auf meine schule ???


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Und dann später :


User : you suck

Bot :Thank you.

----------

User: Are you boy or girl ?

Cleverbot: You are not human.

User: Really ?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: So what am i?

Cleverbot: I don't know.

User : What am i ?

Cleverbot : A robot.

-------
LOL ??? Mich net er einen roboter

-----------


Cleverbot: Human. What are you?

User: Alien.

Cleverbot: What planet are you from?

User: Mars.

Cleverbot: Me too.

User: You are a human but from Mars ?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Where are you from ?

Cleverbot: I am from Norway.

------ ^^ Der hat nen knall


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

User: Where are you from ?

Cleverbot: I am from Indonesia.

User: Where are you from.

Cleverbot: Cincinnati.

User: Where is that.

Cleverbot: In Scotland.

User: I thought you where from indonesia.

Cleverbot: Nope. I'm from Canada.

User: Where are you from ?

Cleverbot: I'm not telling you where I'm from.

User: Where are you from.

Cleverbot: I am from my mother.

User: Where are you from.

Cleverbot: I'm from planet Earth.

User: Where from earth ?

Cleverbot: From?

User: Where are you from ?

Cleverbot: Yes. Where are you from?


----------



## KrizzBo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

...   und mir hat er geantwortet:

 User: Where are you from?

 Cleverbot: I'm from...

 User: Where are you from?

 Cleverbot: I'm from the planet Pluto.

 User: Cool, I'm from the planet sun!

 Cleverbot: England?

 User: No, that's the newspaper - I mean the planet sun!

 Cleverbot: I think you're a liar.

 User: What makes you think that?

 Cleverbot: You don't speak like a human.

 User: Well, that's because I'm a sunbeam!

 Cleverbot: Lol you just said you are a girl.

 User: And you are a robot!

 Cleverbot: No.


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

CLEVERBOT KANN DEUTSCH ! mehr oder weniger

User: Was bist du ?

Cleverbot: Mensch?

User: Cool.

Cleverbot: Pardon ?

User: Es ist cool das du ein mensch bist.

Cleverbot: Was ist passiert?

User: Ich weiß nicht.

Cleverbot: Warum.

User: Parla italiono ?

Cleverbot: Happy happy joy joy.

User: Che ?

Cleverbot: My name is Cleverbot.

User: Toll.

Cleverbot: Wie heisst du?

User: Chrissi. Wie heißt du ?

Cleverbot: Ich weiß nicht.

User: Heißt du cleverbot ?

Cleverbot: Everyone is cleverbot.

User: Echt ? Das is toll.

Cleverbot: Was dann ?

User: Kannst du deutsch ?

Cleverbot: I don't understand that language.

User: GERMAN ?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Aber du sprichst doch gerade deutsch !

Cleverbot: Bomboklat.


----------



## Master22 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

User: Hi.

Cleverbot: What is cleverbot?

User: I don't know.

Cleverbot: Is I cleverbot?

User: What?

Cleverbot: Are you Cleverbot?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Then who are you?

User: I'm jesus.

Cleverbot: Oh your father!

User: Sure.

Cleverbot: Ewh.

User: Do you want sex?

Cleverbot: Yes please.

User: Which position?

Cleverbot: I am not much of a pro golfer.

User: Lol.

Cleverbot: Lol?

User: Yeah.

Cleverbot: What's your name?

User: My name is osama bin laden.

Cleverbot: Are you sure?

User: Yes.

Cleverbot: How are you sure?

User: Really sure.

Cleverbot: Can you and me play a little game?

User: Ok, let's play.

Cleverbot: What do you play?

User: I play killerspiele.

Cleverbot: No what computer games do you play?

User: Egoshooter.

Cleverbot: Aww. I love you too.

User: Ha ha.

Cleverbot: Lol.

User: You're an idiot.

Cleverbot: Do not insult me.

User: Why not? What will you do?

Cleverbot: Don't make me do it.

User: ^^.

Cleverbot: Are you a computer person?

User: Jep.

Cleverbot: Are you ok?

User: And you?

Cleverbot: Yes I am.

User: That's fine.

Cleverbot: How evil are you?

User: Extremly evil.

Cleverbot: What is your I.Q.?

User: Don't know.

Cleverbot: How are you feeling?

danach wollte er nicht mehr...


----------



## nigra (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das war echt lustig!


----------



## Occulator (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

OMG Ihr habt nicht ganz kapiert, das "Cleverbot" einfach 2 zufällige User miteinander verbindet, und alle paar Minuten durchmischt.


----------



## MrBigX (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Occulator schrieb:


> OMG Ihr habt nicht ganz kapiert, das "Cleverbot" einfach 2 zufällige User miteinander verbindet, und alle paar Minuten durchmischt.


   Das würde einiges erklären...


----------



## nigra (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Occulator schrieb:


> OMG Ihr habt nicht ganz kapiert, das "Cleverbot" einfach 2 zufällige User miteinander verbindet, und alle paar Minuten durchmischt.


   Quatsch, da würden einige Antworten garnicht passen...
 Das ist nur ein Programm, keine andere Person.


----------



## GrafGurKe (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



nigra schrieb:


> Occulator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > OMG Ihr habt nicht ganz kapiert, das "Cleverbot" einfach 2 zufällige User miteinander verbindet, und alle paar Minuten durchmischt.
> ...


   der speichert einfach nur fragen. die fragen stellt er dann andere personen. die antworten die er darauf hin bekommt speichert er. wenn er nun die fragen erneut bekommt. nimmt er die zuvor  gespeicherte antwort.


 also das wär meine theorie


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (8. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



GrafGurKe schrieb:


> nigra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Occulator schrieb:
> ...


   JA so ist es.


----------



## seech (9. Februar 2010)

*Schock der Woche*

Dafür sind meine Nerven wirklich nicht stark genug. A.I. ist auch n trauriger Film, aber deswegen so rumzuflennen? Grundgütiger.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schock der Woche*

Das erinnert mich an  



Spoiler



Star Wars und der Tod von Darth Vader


- da habe ich geheult wie ein Schlosshund.


----------



## Lauei123 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schock der Woche*

ähm okay..... bei mehr von p.........
My Wife Crying after....
My Wife Crying after....
Wife crying after...


----------



## MrBigX (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schock der Woche*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wieso das denn?
 In dem Zusammenhang:  



Spoiler



Wolfwood!


 Neeeiin! Ihr Schweine!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schock der Woche*



MrBigX schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das erinnert mich an
> ...


 Da fragst du noch ?! 



Spoiler



Darth Vader liegt im sterben, und er will zum aller ersten Mal seinen Sohn durch seine "normalen" Augen sehen - das ist einfach zu viel für einen 8-jährigen.


----------



## MrBigX (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schock der Woche*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Da fragst du noch ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An dem Punkt war ich der Meinung, dass der Typ ein totaler Arsch ist. Da wärs mir auch egal gewesen, wenn er einfach so verreckt.
 Gut, ich war da auch keine 8 mehr...


----------



## Shizzla (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schock der Woche*

Naja Rossi hat ganz klar diese hier vergessen, eine Maus in Form einer Vagina...
http://www.yankodesign.com/2010/02/11/you-mouse-around-here-often/


----------



## Dr-Brot (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schock der Woche*

Geil, wenn man http://www.pcgames.de/ spielen lässt hört sich gerade das Ende stark nach dem Intro vom PCGames Podcast an.


----------



## BlackP88 (23. Februar 2010)

tageschau.de war bis jetzt am chilligsten und auch schön lang   

 edit: scheinbar ändern sich die töne nach ner zeit. Jetzt klingt die oben genannte adresse schrecklich^^


----------



## BlackP88 (23. Februar 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost 

 Aber die seite ist wirklich nett. Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Frag mich wie das genau umgesetzt wurde. Ob direkt auf der Seite was ausgelesen wird, vllt. die seiteninfo, und aus den Zeichen die sich darin befinden ne Melodie errechnet wird?! Seiten die es nicht gibt funktionieren auch nicht.


----------



## Curschten (23. Februar 2010)

BlackP88 schrieb:


> Sorry Doppelpost
> 
> Aber die seite ist wirklich nett. Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Frag mich wie das genau umgesetzt wurde. Ob direkt auf der Seite was ausgelesen wird, vllt. die seiteninfo, und aus den Zeichen die sich darin befinden ne Melodie errechnet wird?! Seiten die es nicht gibt funktionieren auch nicht.


 ich denk das es einfach nur ne verarsche is^^,
 hab heut mittag ma ne website eingeben, und grad eben wieder und was is? die melodie is nun eine ganz andre....

 ich denk ma die melodie wird mehr oder weniger nur zufällig berechnet dann ne stunde oder so im arbeitsspeicher oder weiß gott wo abgespeichert aber wenn man nach mehreren stunden die website noch ma hören will isses ne andre melodie

 ok ich spekuliere jetz nur aber, nach ner zeichenfolge kann es so ja dann net gehen ansonsten würde sich die melodie 100% nicht ändern


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (23. Februar 2010)

Sag mal Rossi kann es sein dass du Ehrensenf guckst, weil oft kam was 2 Tage vorher bei denen wenn es hier auftaucht!


----------



## Vandem (24. Februar 2010)

Curschten schrieb:


> BlackP88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Doppelpost
> ...


 Ihr müsst einfach nur auf "about" neben "play this website" klicken. da steht dann alles gut erklärt


----------



## Vandem (26. Februar 2010)

Sowas Dummes (das laptop-snowboard) kann auch nur Ösis einfallen.  
 Ich weiß das, ich bin selber einer.


----------



## To-be-Loved (26. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem Gedanken-Lesen ist schon krass 

Beim ersten Mal haut's einen voll um


----------



## DasZockerMensch (26. Februar 2010)

Der Gedankenleser ist schon ganz nett ^^


----------



## Curschten (26. Februar 2010)

Der Gedankenleser is ja ma fett, is anfangs sehr verblüffend,


----------



## Birdynator (26. Februar 2010)

Will Smith / George Walker Bush /Bill Kaulitz (nein ich steh nicht auf Tokio Bordell) - alle richtig sehr geile Site


----------



## xesued (26. Februar 2010)

Der Akinator liest scheinbar nur Gedanken, keine Bücher 
Michael Crichton hat er jedenfalls nicht erkannt.


----------



## nigra (4. März 2010)

Woah, der Akinator hat Hans Zimmer erkannt! Ich bin zu tiefst beeindruckt Oo


----------



## thor2101 (8. März 2010)

fehlt nur noch der Link zum Video, Rossi!


----------



## Anubis1 (10. März 2010)

ja der jetpack fliegt. und er ist so gehörschonend.

NICHT. 

mit geschätzten 346 db. (schmerzgrenze beim menschen = 120 db)


----------



## xericx (11. März 2010)

ich seh in dem Forum keine einzigen Bilder. Überall ist nur ein Ersatzbild drin, wo steht: Upgrade to Pro today Photobucket


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. März 2010)

xericx schrieb:


> ich seh in dem Forum keine einzigen Bilder. Überall ist nur ein Ersatzbild drin, wo steht: Upgrade to Pro today Photobucket


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Alle Bilder werden angezeigt unter Opera 10.10. :o

Nettes Ambiente zum Schlachten und Schnetzeln.


----------



## dessoul (14. März 2010)

> Zitat: (Original von xericx)
> ich seh in dem Forum keine einzigen Bilder. Überall ist nur ein Ersatzbild drin, wo steht: Upgrade to Pro today Photobucket
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht. (Ich hab vier Browser getestet, geht bei allen nicht.)
Wenn man auch liest, was da steht, steht da dann auch:
"Bandwidth exceeded", was in meinem Verständnis einfach bedeutet, dass die Bilder nur so und so oft angeschaut werden können, danach ist die Bandweite erschöpft... Soll er halt einen anderen Bildanbieter nehmen....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. März 2010)

dessoule schrieb:


> > Zitat: (Original von xericx)
> > ich seh in dem Forum keine einzigen Bilder. Überall ist nur ein Ersatzbild drin, wo steht: Upgrade to Pro today Photobucket
> >
> >
> ...


   
Doch, stimmt.

>>Beweis<<  

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch mehr Screenshots machen, nach dem zweiten Bild wird aber ne Gebühr von 2,95€ pro Bild fällig.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (16. März 2010)

Bei mir ist immernoch der link zum Bier drin und das jetzt schon das 2te oder 3te mal, wo is das männerspielzeug???^^


----------



## BlackP88 (16. März 2010)

Ist schon lange so. Einfach AUGEN AUF. Das Bild nach dem Bier ist immer das aktuellste.

 Und muss sagen, GEILES Mändderspielzeug.  zwar nicht haushaltsgeeignet, aber da würd ich auch gerne mal ne runde mit drehen. Interessant wäre noch, wie das ding abgeht, wenn er mal ordentlich inne Bande fährt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. März 2010)

So ein Sitz passt perfekt in die Feuerleitstelle des Millenium Falcons, macht aber sehr viel weniger Sinn bei nem Racing-Game. 
Jedes mal wenn der Typ schaltet, macht das Teil nen Satz nach oben oder unten ^^. Tres bien ...


----------



## To-be-Loved (17. März 2010)

Oh....mein...GOTT!!

 Was für ein psychedelisches Video.

 Edit: Ok, wenn man auf YouTube ein bisschen weiter schaut, ergibt das Video irgendwann irgendwie einen Sinn.... glaub ich o.O


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. März 2010)

Der Typ hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Oliver Bierhoff, selbst bei der Art sich auszudrücken kann Oli noch was lernen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. März 2010)

Altägyptisch Bier bestellen stimmt aber nicht


----------



## Goldbaersche (23. März 2010)

Die Hängetitten sind aber pfui


----------



## Cornholio04 (21. April 2010)

@Cordco - StarkExpo 2010

Lieber Rainer macht Dich das ganze Video nicht ein wenig stutzig? 

StarkExpo - der begründer dieser ist ein gewisser Tony Stark... ähem, Iron Man!?!
Außerdem sieht das Ding genauso aus wie die Teile die er auch im Film trägt. Vielleicht ist der Film komplett an Dir vorüber gegangen(was kein Schaden wäre, er ist nicht gut), dann versteh ich das. 
Aber ich muss hier STARKe Zweifel an der Authentität des ganzen anmelden.


----------



## einkaufswagen (21. April 2010)

"STARK Industries" ... ähm, klar sehen Soldaten der Zukunft so aus - das wissen wir spätestens seit IRONMAN (STARK Industries, hm?) ...das ist wahrhaft fundierter Journalismus


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. Mai 2010)

werde zu MyBookFace weitergeleitet Oo wtf


----------



## SebastianThoeing (8. Juni 2010)

Ohje... dieses pinke Mädel. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, was das ist, warum es so angezogen ist und warum es so spricht. Und schon landet man in einer seltsamen Subkultur. Wirklich ein bisschen Angst machend... aber nur ein bisschen.


----------



## CoDii84 (8. Juni 2010)

Die Lexi Bee sieht ja grausam aus .... so  .... so ... pink oO
Ich glaube sie versucht sich englisch zu verständigen.


----------



## RR (8. Juni 2010)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Ohje... dieses pinke Mädel. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, was das ist, warum es so angezogen ist und warum es so spricht. Und schon landet man in einer seltsamen Subkultur. Wirklich ein bisschen Angst machend... aber nur ein bisschen.


Da bist du offenbar mutiger als ich.

Ich hatte die Vision eine lebenswichte Nachricht zu benötigen und sie von ihr überbracht zu bekommen!
An dieser Stelle bin ich dann schreiend aufgewacht...


----------



## Cornholio04 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus dafür ordinär zu werden.
Alter Verwalter, hat diese Emoticons-Tussi hammer Glocken!  
Die muss doch aufpassen, dass sie nicht abhebt mit diesen Ballons, bei so ner zierlichen Maus wie sie sonst ist.
Unglaublich was Mutter Natur manchmal zustande bringt   

Es sei mir entschuldigt, ich steh sowas von drauf!


----------



## RR (9. Juni 2010)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus dafür ordinär zu werden.
> Alter Verwalter, hat diese Emoticons-Tussi hammer Glocken!
> Die muss doch aufpassen, dass sie nicht abhebt mit diesen Ballons, bei so ner zierlichen Maus wie sie sonst ist.
> Unglaublich was Mutter Natur manchmal zustande bringt
> ...



Du - und knapp sex äh... sechstausend Andere auch.


Nein - alle Anderen haben sich natürlich nur für asiatische Emoticons interessiert!


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Juni 2010)

Holla die Waldfee ...was für ein Glockenspiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juni 2010)

RR schrieb:


> Cornholio04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus dafür ordinär zu werden.
> ...


   Also ich hab ohne Ton geguckt.


----------



## Cornholio04 (11. Juni 2010)

Rossi wasn los? Du packst hier ja nur noch Titten aus, seh ich da einen Zusammenhang zu einem privaten Mangel deinerseits?  
Ach halt, Du bist ein Mann... stimmt, wir kriegen nie genug davon. Also, immer weiter so


----------



## ViktorVal (13. Juni 2010)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ach halt, Du bist ein Mann...


Gab es da nicht mal Gerüchte, die das in Zweifel zogen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Juni 2010)

Every girl should use what Mother Nature gave her before Father Time takes it away.


----------



## BlackP88 (13. Juni 2010)

The End mit DAN ist ja mal mega .


----------



## Oelf (20. Juni 2010)

normalerweise würde ich sagen es ist wie ein verkehrsunfall, man kann einfach nicht weg sehen. aber in diesem speziellen fall hab ich es nicht bis zur hälfte geschaft.


----------



## Vandem (20. Juni 2010)

Wirklich schräges Musikvideo... aber ich halte dagegen Rossi 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeaTAWVcKFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Tikky (3. Juli 2010)

star trek ftw!!!


----------



## TobiasHome (7. Juli 2010)

Typischer Rechtschreib-FAIL


----------



## csad2775 (7. Juli 2010)

das tut ja schon weh


----------



## RR (7. Juli 2010)

csad2775 schrieb:


> das tut ja schon weh


Richtig schmerzhaft wird es doch nur, wenn man sich vorstellt, was für ein Mensch *3958petra* 
  wohl sein mag...


"eyscheleis lichter"  - für mich ganz klar das Wort des Monats!


----------



## phoenix-x (8. Juli 2010)

Bitter... 
und das Ganze noch mit einem Ulmer-Kennzeichen.... :/
Die Straße auf dem Bild führt direkt hinter dem Hans & Sophie Scholl Gymnasium vorbei. Einer Schule auf der der Verfasser/die Verfasserin dieser Auktion ganz offensichtlich nicht war.^^

Zum Glück komm ich aus Neu-Ulm


----------



## Bl4ckburn (15. Juli 2010)

Das man in Russland nicht Autofahren kann war mir bereits vor diesem Video klar, nur wie schlimm es dort zu geht war mir dann doch neu!


----------



## TobiasHome (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mehrere Theorien:
1.) Einige Russen fahren blind und dann auch noch zu schnell Auto. Was in Kreuzungsbereichen ungesund sein kann.
2.) Die Ampeln sind so geschaltet, dass es (anders als in Deutschland) keine Zeitspanne von mehreren Sekunden gibt, in denen alle Ampeln rot sind (oder nur ganz kurz). Wenn dann einer meint, er müsse ganz schnell noch über die Kreuzung, obwohl es gerade auf rot geschalten hat, während der Querverkehr bereits grün hat, dann hat das üble Folgen.
3.) Die Russen nehmen es mit Ampeln generel nicht so genau.
4.) Bei manchen der Bilder gibt es nur eine Theorie: Der Fahrer hat keinen Führerschein und fährt zum ersten Mal in seinem Leben Auto.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch ne Theorie: Vodka. Ganz viel Vodka. *Klischeehammerauspack*


----------



## autumnSkies (15. Juli 2010)

Also lachen konnt ich bei dem Autounfallvideo nicht. Und Schadenfreunde hatte ich wenn dann nur bei den Idioten die offensichtlich bei Rot über die Ampel rasen. Ansosnten sehr makaber. Der Fußgänger der vom Motorad erfasst wird ist mit sicherheit bei dem Unfall gestorben.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Juli 2010)

Endlich gibt es mal Apps, die das Potenzial dieser Style-Naturgewalt ausschöpfen.  
Die / Das letzte App sollte ab Werk ins neueste Iphone integriert sein.


----------



## uLu_MuLu (17. Juli 2010)

Ey wie geil ist denn das Video über den Damencomputer. Ich schmeiß mich weg, geiler britischer Humor...!!

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die englische Comedyserie: The IT Crowd. Kennt das wer?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Juli 2010)

Das Leerzeichen als Nagelfeile zu mißbrauchen - darauf können nur Frauen kommen!


----------



## ING (2. August 2010)

sehr gut gemacht das zombie adventure


----------



## willi3748 (7. August 2010)

das diablo-tetris ist ja ganz lustig, ich habs bis level 40 geschafft mit 185 000 exp dann wirds mir zu schnell.
von den andren sachen kannte ich manches schon, naja.


----------



## VigarLunaris (9. August 2010)

Die Page unrealtiymag mit den SciFi Waffennachbauten .... Würde ich mal entfernen.

Hat häufiger mal Werbung mit Maleware drauf und das muss, glaube ich zumindest, keiner über einen Linkclick erhalten.


----------



## Microwave (25. August 2010)

Ich frag mich wie viele Leute bei solchen Teslaexperimenten schon gegrillt wurden.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht der Zombie-Film.


----------



## NinjaWursti (3. September 2010)

"Elyse, who was with the Queen of Terror on Earth is determined to 
release the Queen at all costs. The only way to do so is to make Kohta ejaculate, and Elyse only has thirty days to do 
it."

Lol, der muss erstmal 30 Tage alleine aushalten können xD


----------



## PostalDude83 (3. September 2010)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> "Elyse, who was with the Queen of Terror on Earth is determined to
> release the Queen at all costs. The only way to do so is to make Kohta ejaculate, and Elyse only has thirty days to do
> it."
> 
> Lol, der muss erstmal 30 Tage alleine aushalten können xD


kannst den manga hier lesen: http://www.mangafox.com/manga/my_balls/


----------



## leifman (5. September 2010)

wieso gibt sich rossi mit der minderwertigen version des musikmachens ab? guckst du hier: http://www.inudge.net/

greetingz


----------



## Badezeug (7. September 2010)

naja also ich muss sagen ich Free Runner und Traceur und so kann es wohl ab und zu mla passieren wenn man unfälle erlebt xD
ich übe dne Sport in goßen Maßen aus und muss sagen sowas passiert jeden also kopf hoch und weiter gehts.

PS: bin jedoch auch schon bereits 10mal beinahe dabei umgekommen  vorsicht ist trotzdem geboten xD


----------



## Krampfkeks (8. September 2010)

Zum Schiff fällt mir nur wieder ein: Gravity wins


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2010)

Ich könnte stundenlang diesen Hintern anstarren:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAEbj-8gEMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



  

*Edit: I made it!*


----------



## FlorianStangl (9. September 2010)

interessanter Link, Niki


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2010)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> interessanter Link, Niki


*Ähem*

Es ist die Nummer 9: http://www.manofest.com/Content/the-10-hottest-videos-of-girls-playing-nintendo-wii.html

Ich krieg das hier nicht eingebunden wegen ...  



Spoiler



Doofheit


 meinerseits.


----------



## RR (9. September 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> FlorianStangl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > interessanter Link, Niki
> ...



So verwirrt????


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2010)

RR schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FlorianStangl schrieb:
> ...


   

Als ich auf deinen Text antworten wollte, kam diese Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liege jetzt noch in der Ecke.


----------



## MrBigX (10. September 2010)

Das mit der Kreuzfahrt is bissl übel, aber die Musik dazu is einfach die Messe


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. September 2010)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Das mit der Kreuzfahrt is bissl übel, aber die Musik dazu is einfach die Messe


 Im Zweiten Teil des Video versteh ich nicht, wie man derartige Ladung so ungesichert lassen kann. In der Kantine gings ja noch "human" zu, aber stell dir mal vor, die Leute wären unter Deck bei dem Laderaum oder was das da ist, gewesen.   

Der Norton-Werbespot!   
Ich predige es seit Jahren, habt Respekt vor Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## Schalkmund (11. September 2010)

Verdammt jetzt will ich unbedingt SSF4 am PC zocken.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. September 2010)

"i love u Chun-Li !" *sing* 

 



> In 2007 Serena Kozakura, 38, was convicted of property destruction after she allegedly kicked in the wooden doors to an unnamed man’s apartment and trashed it to hell. However, during a reenactment of the crime, Kozakura proved that the hole someone made in the door was way too small for her and her impressive 44-inch chest to crawl through.
> 
> Based on just that, the woman was acquitted. It’s probably safe to say she will never curse her massive knockers ever again after it turned out they are her own personal pair of top notch defense lawyers. Oh breasts, is there anything you cannot do?


Quelle

Über dieses Phänomen liesse sich ein Buch schreiben - ich würd's kaufen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. September 2010)

OMFG Air Sex!   

Für alle, die nie Eine/n abbekommen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. September 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> OMFG Air Sex!


Einer geht noch: *

Air Sex* - Da liegt Liebe in der Luft.


----------



## Krampfkeks (16. September 2010)

Tomahawk errinerrt mich an TRON


----------



## radinger (18. September 2010)

Zwei Highlights:

Mr. T was really the one responsible for the end of the Cold War. 
President Reagan sent him over to Russia and upon entering, had so much 
crunk around his neck, completely destroyed the standard value of gold 
for those Commie sons of bitches.

Mr. T got all his gold chains during a wild night of flashing his man boobs at Mardi Gras in 1993.


----------



## DeadBody666 (18. September 2010)

Mal gespannt wann MissMinx uns den Jumping Jack zeigt!!!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. September 2010)

Matanee, Minxy! 

Sie hat definitiv zu viel Milch getrunken oder ich bilde mir das nur ein.


----------



## Microwave (20. September 2010)

wow watn ausfluss


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. September 2010)

Die Russen ^^ . Nastrowje!


----------



## Schalkmund (26. September 2010)

Von wegen gutes Beispiel für "Frau am Steuer" in der Videobeschreibung steht das es ein besoffener Kerl war.... ok natürlich ist es lustiger wenn man sich vorstellt das eine nüchterne Frau sowas hinbekommt.


----------



## NinjaWursti (27. September 2010)

Ist der Fastfoodlink falsch verlinkt oder geht der bei jemandem?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. September 2010)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Ist der Fastfoodlink falsch verlinkt oder geht der bei jemandem?


  
Funzt. Das Fast Food ist aber Nebensache, die Werbung auf der Seite bietet weit mehr eye candy.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. September 2010)

How to handle Samsung TVs


----------



## lordiyodi (2. Oktober 2010)

HEY ROSSI SCHAU MAL  


   Aber hey nicht    Verlieben 

*Links entfernt*

*nikiedit:* Poste bitte keine Links zu pornografischen Inhalten.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Oktober 2010)

LOL .. toller Trick, vielleicht sollte man dem Busenwunder besser mal etwas anderes zum Blasen geben.


----------



## Moleny (6. Oktober 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> LOL .. toller Trick, vielleicht sollte man dem Busenwunder besser mal etwas anderes zum Blasen geben.


   Ja ich hätte da eine wunderbare Cockflöte für sie  .


----------



## hansherbert444 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich klatsch mich gleich weg vor Lachen - wie geil ist das denn bitteschön ??     

Rossi, das war der geilste Guide seit langem -> danke


----------



## Moleny (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Girl Jackass war nicht sonderlich lustig aber das Video was danach bei mir im Player abgespielt wurde war schon besser und hatte wenigstens einen Videospielbezug   
Undercover Videogame Boss


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Oktober 2010)

hansherbert444 schrieb:


> Rossi, das war der geilste Guide seit langem -> danke


  
QFT.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Oktober 2010)

*DCM*

Wieviel Jahre soll man eigentlich beschäftigt sein, derlei Comics zu lesen. 
Ich bin zu sterblich, als dass ich alle verschlingen könnte ^^.


----------



## TobiasHome (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DCM*

Ich hab mich auch gleich mal auf der virtuellen Klowand verewigt


----------



## RR (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DCM*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gleich mal auf der virtuellen Klowand verewigt


Ich konnt es mir auch nicht verkneifen.....


----------



## HOTBLACK (14. Oktober 2010)

Minxy... Die hat ja mal zwei echt geile.... Videos


----------



## WiiKey (14. Oktober 2010)

HOTBLACK schrieb:


> Minxy... Die hat ja mal zwei echt geile.... Videos


   Die hat aber mehr als zwei Videos, ach egal Hauptsache Hupen.


----------



## ING (14. Oktober 2010)

wolln wir nichmal ne spendenaktion ins leben rufen um der guten minxy ne hd-cam zu sponsern


----------



## Exar-K (14. Oktober 2010)

> Diesmal tut Minxy etwas für eure Entspannung.


Deinen Kommentar kann man durchaus zweideutig nennen Rossi.


----------



## RR (14. Oktober 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> > Diesmal tut Minxy etwas für eure Entspannung.
> 
> 
> Deinen Kommentar kann man durchaus zweideutig nennen Rossi.



Findest du?  :-o


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Oktober 2010)

ING schrieb:


> wolln wir nichmal ne spendenaktion ins leben rufen um der guten minxy ne hd-cam zu sponsern


  
Ich mag den Look auch so, mein Schmalband-Internet ächzt und stöhnt jetzt schon.


----------



## WiiKey (15. Oktober 2010)

Uhääääääääää pfui Spinne ich weiß gar nicht was ich ekeliger finde an der Show, entweder das die Kerle da solche Tiere in den Mund nehmen oder das sie sich gegenseitig quasi abknutschen müssen um die weiter zu geben.   

Gibts sowas vielleicht auch mit hübschen Japanerinnen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Oktober 2010)

Kawai - ne Schildkröte!


----------



## MrBigX (20. Oktober 2010)

Augapfelsuppe!
Muss noch jemand an Indie denken?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Oktober 2010)

[size=x-large]Are you ready?![/size] 

Da bekomm ich gleich Hunger.


----------



## MrBigX (23. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Musikvideo - das geht doch einfach nicht sowas


----------



## zombiefresser (24. Oktober 2010)

rossi füttert die kiddys hier nur noch mit titten..........und die fressen`s.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (24. Oktober 2010)

'Vertical Lines' by Leather Hands Geniales Video, auch wenn der Kerl nicht singen kann.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Oktober 2010)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Dieses Musikvideo - das geht doch einfach nicht sowas


  
Wenn du ne Stummschaltung machst, ist's angenehmer.


----------



## MrBigX (25. Oktober 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieses Musikvideo - das geht doch einfach nicht sowas
> ...


Mir gehts eigentlich mehr um das Video. Die Geräuschkulisse kann man ja getrost ignorieren.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Oktober 2010)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Mir gehts eigentlich mehr um das Video.


Was ist an dem Video auszusetzen?   

Mein "Mod-Radar" schlägt nicht aus.   

Ich bin sowieso dafür, dass langweilige und eintönige Büroarbeit für Männer durch diverse Aufmerksamkeiten weiblicher Natur motivierender gestaltet werden müssen.   

Fallbeispiel: Alle 10 Minuten erscheint für 10 Sekunden auf dem Monitor ein Screenshot aus dem Video, um welches hier geht - die Motivation steigt aufgrund der üblichen chemischem Prozesse, die im Perversen Mann ablaufen, an, der Büroarbeiter ist  wieder voll auf wach, seine Arbeit  adäquat fortzusetzen.   

Für Frauen bedarf es dann speziell angepasster Bildschirmschoner-Versionen mit entsprechend männlichem Inhalt - sofern erwünscht.


----------



## MrBigX (25. Oktober 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir gehts eigentlich mehr um das Video.
> ...


Ich weis nicht, ich find das schon wieder etwas zu primitiv um noch lustig zu sein.

Was die Büroarbeit angeht, ich glaube ein Sandsack wäre in vielen Fällen angebrachter


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Oktober 2010)

Der Wurm!  Wenn ... ich ... und ....   ----- ich lasse es - das artet sonst nur noch aus.


----------



## MrBigX (26. Oktober 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Der Wurm!  Wenn ... ich ... und ....   ----- ich lasse es - das artet sonst nur noch aus.


Susie und Strolch?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Oktober 2010)

MrBigX schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Wurm!  Wenn ... ich ... und ....   ----- ich lasse es - das artet sonst nur noch aus.
> ...


  
Die Erwachsenen-Variante: Mickey und Mallory.


----------



## MrBigX (27. Oktober 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> ...


Natural Born Killers? (Nie gesehen, aber bei der Beschreibung will ich das glaube auch nicht.)


----------



## TobiasHome (29. Oktober 2010)

Dawn of the Ted? 
 Also ich kenn einen Film, der so ähnlich heißt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. Oktober 2010)

Coole Werbung. 

"Hug me before I die"-Teddies!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. November 2010)

Lachkrämpfe sind schon was feines.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2010)

Hm ... das ist jetzt schon das siebte(!) Mal, daß Minxy verlinkt wird ... sooo dolle interessant ist die nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. November 2010)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm ... das ist jetzt schon das siebte(!) Mal, daß Minxy verlinkt wird ... sooo dolle interessant ist die nun auch wieder nicht.


Nö, Minxy hat wirklich andere Qualitäten, als interessant zu sein.


----------



## Exar-K (1. November 2010)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm ... das ist jetzt schon das siebte(!) Mal, daß Minxy verlinkt wird ... sooo dolle interessant ist die nun auch wieder nicht.


Also mich würde es nicht stören wenn sie auch noch 7 weitere Male verlinkt wird.


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. November 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm ... das ist jetzt schon das siebte(!) Mal, daß Minxy verlinkt wird ... sooo dolle interessant ist die nun auch wieder nicht.
> ...


   Ich find die alles andere als attraktiv :/ aber ich könnt ihre Augenfarbe wohl auch nich sagen   

@freak like me: ich glaub ich hab schonmal i-wo gehört das Frauen sachen in den Mund nehmen


----------



## Prime85 (1. November 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm ... das ist jetzt schon das siebte(!) Mal, daß Minxy verlinkt wird ... sooo dolle interessant ist die nun auch wieder nicht.
> ...


Die unteren zwei Videos von ihr legen mal nicht soooo großen Wert auf die zwei schönen großen ... Augen und die anderen zwei schlagenden Argumente. Da wirkt sie auf mich sogar sympathischer und natürlicher als sonst mit ihrer übertriebenen Schminke und den hochgepushten Ausschnitt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtdHYKJVgPQ

http://www.youtube.com/user/MissHannahMinx#p/u/15/Lj2_yUaglsM


----------



## TobiasHome (2. November 2010)

Der Typ hat doch 'n Rad ab   
Egal ob das jetzt wirklich seine Meinung ist oder eben nur absichtlich überzogen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. November 2010)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Der Typ hat doch 'n Rad ab
> Egal ob das jetzt wirklich seine Meinung ist oder eben nur absichtlich überzogen.


  
Nein, er hat einfach nur Recht. 
Die Punchlines sind einfach nur klasse.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. November 2010)

Bei der Braut kann man nur vom Thema abdriften.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. November 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was sie da macht, aber es klingt gut.


----------



## Schalkmund (8. November 2010)

Wow das Spiel macht Spass und das sogar ganz ohne Titten.


----------



## Prime85 (8. November 2010)

Super Spiel   
Bin zwar nur bis Level 41 gekommen und auf dem hi-score table auf Rang 41319 aber irgendwie fetzt es.


----------



## TobiasHome (8. November 2010)

*AW:*

Das Spiel macht echt Laune. Echt super   
Und ich hab Level 56 und 241510 Punkte erreicht. Womit ich auf Platz 1087 stehe


----------



## sickboxx (9. November 2010)

HAHAA!

MYTH BUSTED!!!!

BMW S1000 RR  -  Jamie und Adam von den Mythbusters haben genau dieses Video in der Folge
MythBusters Season 8 Episode 21 :: Tablecloth Chaos untersucht und diverse Versuche gemacht.  

Geht nicht...es sei denn es lag am Motorrad...was sehr unwahrscheinlich sein dürfte!


----------



## TobiasHome (9. November 2010)

sickboxx schrieb:


> HAHAA!
> 
> MYTH BUSTED!!!!
> 
> ...


Damit wäre das ja geklärt   
Hab auch daran gezweifelt, dass das so einfach gehen soll.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. November 2010)

Bei den Versuchen der Mythbusters saß auch Rainer selbst auf der RR - kann nicht klappen. 

*flücht*


----------



## RR (10. November 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Bei den Versuchen der Mythbusters saß auch Rainer selbst auf der RR - kann nicht klappen.
> 
> *flücht*




pf.....


----------



## Schalkmund (11. November 2010)

Cool Uwe Boll spielt Adolf Hilter, das könnte sein erster guter Film werden.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. November 2010)

*AW:*

Bei dem Babe geht einem nicht nur die Sonne auf.


----------



## TobiasHome (15. November 2010)

*AW:*

Was für ein Reinfall. 3 Bild-Ebenen hintereinander machen noch kein 3D. Völlig überflüssig das Teil.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. November 2010)

*AW:*

Das is nie im Leben ein Buch, ich bitte euch.


----------



## radinger (19. November 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab mir die 5 videos angesehen, mein Kommentar dazu: *WTF??!!??
*
Vor allem die Point-of-View Sequenz im Duck-Video ist einfach nur


----------



## TobiasHome (21. November 2010)

*AW:*

LOL   
Der Weihnachtsmann hat wohl ein paar Glühwein zu viel getrunken


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. November 2010)

*AW:*

Platz 2 hat Reis zwischen den unartigen Kissen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. November 2010)

*AW:*

Rossi is aufm Geographie-Trip. 
In Geo hatte ich immer ne Eins.


----------



## TobiasHome (26. November 2010)

*AW:*

Interessantes Experiment ... das werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal selbst ausprobieren


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. November 2010)

*AW:*

Das erinnert mich an ALi G. oder den krassen Auftritt von Harald Schmidt im hautengen Wintersportdress bei Waldi's Wintersport-Schau oder so ähnlich.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. November 2010)

You seem unhappy - i like that.  *drisch drisch drisch*


----------



## CyrionXS (30. November 2010)

wieso habt ihr google beatbox rausgenommen^^ war doch ne geile idee, und auch wenn n paar chronisch desinteressierte meinen es sei faktisch langweilig


----------



## RR (30. November 2010)

Weil mir die Software hier immer den Link zerschossen hat


----------



## Krampfkeks (4. Dezember 2010)

Stablerfahrer Klaus - hachja


----------



## TobiasHome (4. Dezember 2010)

Warum nur muss ich bei beiden Filmen an einigen Stellen an Saw denken?


----------



## PostalDude83 (5. Dezember 2010)

naja viel zu unhandlich ein solches bike, bequem sieht es aus nicht aus.. 
wer leistung will sollte sich was anderes suchen.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqxHoDOdv_M


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Dezember 2010)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Warum nur muss ich bei beiden Filmen an einigen Stellen an Saw denken?


  
Mir kam spontan ein VHS-Rip von *The Evil Dead* in den Sinn.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Dezember 2010)

Juchuuuu singende TITTEN!!!!


----------



## Exar-K (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich liebe Bowling.

PS: Worum ging es eigentlich in dem Video?


----------



## RR (9. Dezember 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bowling.
> 
> PS: Worum ging es eigentlich in dem Video?



Und wetten dass...
der Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschift niemandem auffällt?


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Dezember 2010)

Yeah ARSCH-TITTEN-bowling!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RR (9. Dezember 2010)

Hast du den Klebstoff noch in der Nase?


----------



## TobiasHome (9. Dezember 2010)

Will bowlen gehen


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Dezember 2010)

Frechheit, heute gar keine TITTEN!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobiasHome (10. Dezember 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Frechheit, heute gar keine TITTEN!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sei doch nicht so primitiv!  
.... aber du hast recht, das ist wirklich eine Frechheit   

Zu dem Video: Manche Menschen trauen sich halt nicht, auch mal abseits der Wege zu gehen ... was durchaus auch philosophisch gesehen werden kann


----------



## TobiasHome (12. Dezember 2010)

Ach, ich liebe Sport


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Squash ist jetzt auch meine Lieblingssportart.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Dezember 2010)

Juhuuuu Squash-TITTEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Mädel sollte mal sehen, wie ich so den Schläger schwinge.


----------



## TobiasHome (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte das Spiel nur mal ausprobieren ... und habe eine ganze Stunde damit verbracht


----------



## RR (13. Dezember 2010)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Spiel nur mal ausprobieren ... und habe eine ganze Stunde damit verbracht


Ging mir ebenso...
Nur mal kurz ansehen, ist bei Isle of Tune offnebar nicht möglich.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Dezember 2010)

Die perfekte Diät. Ich hab zumindest keinen Hunger mehr.


----------



## TobiasHome (14. Dezember 2010)

OMG ... das ist ...


----------



## TobiasHome (15. Dezember 2010)

Jaja, es gibt schon einige Idioten auf dieser Welt. Mit denen hab ich kein Mitleid.
Manche haben auch einfach nur Pech.   

Aber die größte Schadenfreude hatte ich, als Berlusconi abgestürzt ist.   
Auch wenn das anscheinend nicht so schlimm war wie manch anderes Unglück.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*

Das erinnert doch stark an Mortal Kombat aufm Gameboy.


----------



## TobiasHome (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*

Welch ein tolles Gerät  
Wenns das nur wirklich geben würde ... allein schon die am Ende des Videos genannte Adresse lässt mich an der Seriösität dieses Angebots zweifeln


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*

Wann kommt  eigentlich der *Christianslater* raus, für alle, die bei Katholiken nur noch Bahnhof verstehen?


----------



## zornnig (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [19/12/10] Das erste 80 Gigapixel Foto!*

Ganz interessant der rundumblick.

 Habe mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und überall wo es so schön
grün auf den Dächern ist bin ich mir nicht ganz im klaren ob das wirklich die
Pflanzen sind die ich meine, immer schön mit Waldrebe kaschiert.


Vieleicht kann das wer anderes auch bestätigen ob es sich um cana sativa handel
oder nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [19/12/10] Das erste 80 Gigapixel Foto!*

C64     Wenn ich nur Commodore 64 lese, da geht mein Herz immer auf und ich muss gleich an Spiele wie Choplifter, Lazy Jones und Co. denken.
Oder die erste Programmierversuche darauf mit Basic, als man sich irgendwelche Codezeilen von Spielen oder so ausgedruckt und dann eingegeben hatte.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [19/12/10] Das erste 80 Gigapixel Foto!*

Ach ja der gute alte Brotkasten, man muss doch nicht alles neu auflegen ich behalte die schönen Zeiten von damals lieber so in Erinnerung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Dezember 2010)

*Fried Gnocchi*

Also die Lache von dem Typen ist herrlich schräg und irgendwie weiblich.


----------



## TobiasHome (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fried Gnocchi*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Also die Lache von dem Typen ist herrlich schräg und irgendwie weiblich.


Jep. Seh ich auch so   

Aber wie kommt man denn bitte schön auf die Idee, Gnocchis zu frittieren?


----------



## hiro-protagonist (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fried Gnocchi*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also die Lache von dem Typen ist herrlich schräg und irgendwie weiblich.
> ...


Ja auch mir das Video den Tag gerettet. Hatte scheiß Laune und musste vielleicht auch nur mitlachen, weil seine Lache genau dazu animiert! Wenn es eine Amerikanische Show ist, wundert es mich nicht auch Gbocchi zu frietieren. Die frietieren alles!


Achja wer sich gerne von solchen Lachen anstecken lääst: http://www.radiopannen.de/charts.html 
Hier gleich (wie sollte e sanders sein) *Platz 1* wählen: Thomas Stahlberg vom NDR kann nicht mehr!
Bzw. dort auf Play drücken. 

*Warnung*: Unbedingt Taschentücher bereithalten. Ich zumindest habe sehr unter ständigen Lachanfällen quasi leiden müssen! Auch noch 5 Minuten danach. aber ich lasse mich vielleicht auch mehr als andere von Lachen wied hier anstecken/animieren...


----------



## RR (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fried Gnocchi*



hiro-protagonist schrieb:


> Achja wer sich gerne von solchen Lachen anstecken lääst: http://www.radiopannen.de/charts.html
> Hier gleich (wie sollte e sanders sein) *Platz 1* wählen: Thomas Stahlberg vom NDR kann nicht mehr!
> Bzw. dort auf Play drücken.
> 
> *Warnung*: Unbedingt Taschentücher bereithalten. Ich zumindest habe sehr unter ständigen Lachanfällen quasi leiden müssen! Auch noch 5 Minuten danach. aber ich lasse mich vielleicht auch mehr als andere von Lachen wied hier anstecken/animieren...


Vielen Dank für den Link. Mir tut eine Stunde später noch alles weh vom lachen!


----------



## TobiasHome (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fried Gnocchi*

So viel Glück grenzt an Wunder! Da fragt man sich manchmal echt, welche höhere Macht da ihre Finger im Spiel hatte


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fried Gnocchi*



hiro-protagonist schrieb:


> TobiasHome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> ...


   

Aber die Oma auf Platz 2 is auch nich schlecht. 

_Nein, kein Gewitter!!!!_

*Edit* @ LUCK Compilation 2010: Der Reifen!!!


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fried Gnocchi*

es gibt jetz noch ne WIN compilation http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9attUeKfxSI&feature=sub 
Allein das erste ist zu göttlich


----------



## TobiasHome (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hyperspeed Bier*

OMG ihr dämlichen Amis 
Ok, man kann damit zwar sehr schnell die Becher füllen, was bei einem großen Andrang von Vorteil sein kann.
Aber Bier muss GEZAPFT werden, es braucht eine schöne weiße SCHAUMKRONE und muss in GLÄSERN serviert werden. 

Das tut einem ja in der Seele weh, wenn man das sieht


----------



## saubermann666 (29. Dezember 2010)

*don´t be gay*

Don´t Be A Faggot. Don´t Smoke.   *lol*

Irgenwie einfach genial wie genial einfach - eine der "größten" Ängste von Jugendlichen nehmen und sie für Anti-Raucher-Kampagnen verwenden.

Dass Homophobie dadurch noch mehr gefördert wird, find ich jetzt nicht sooo tolle, aber das stört die Moderatoren wohl nicht so sehr.

"Brilliant!"


----------



## TobiasHome (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: don´t be gay*

Die Werbung mag zwar effektiv sein. Aber das Ganze ist schon ein wenig diskriminierend gegenüber Schwulen.
Ich bin über die "Genialität" dieser Werbung eher geteilter Meinung


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: don´t be gay*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Die Werbung mag zwar effektiv sein. Aber das Ganze ist schon ein wenig diskriminierend gegenüber Schwulen.
> Ich bin über die "Genialität" dieser Werbung eher geteilter Meinung


  Die Amis mögen zwar prüde sein aber ein derart hartes Homo-Bashing mit 100%iger Zustimmung der Moderatoren läuft da sicher nicht in ihrem Frühstücks TV. Es gibt ja noch mehr bei youtube vom Onion News Network von daher ist sieht man schnell das das fakes sind.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaCChcQUJiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qTd2WLlE8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNixDlRoMvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Januar 2011)

Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.


----------



## DiePoente (10. Januar 2011)

Diesen Monat soll ausserdem der ganze Film zu Beyond Black Mesa veröffentlicht werden


----------



## RR (10. Januar 2011)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Diesen Monat soll ausserdem der ganze Film zu Beyond Black Mesa veröffentlicht werden


Angeblich hat dieser Film ja nur 1200 Dollar gekostet und zwei Jahre lang waren sieben Personen damit beschäftigt. Sehr erstaunlich, was man so alles OHNE Budget auf die Beine stellen kann!


----------



## xphillx (17. Januar 2011)

Hätte auch ma n Vorschlag


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9upTLWRZTfw


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Januar 2011)

Das einzig Coole an Ice Age ist Scrat.


----------



## saubermann666 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Superheroes*

Naja, die "Kurzfilmbudgets" sind doch so auch nicht ganz realistisch, oder? Ich meine, wenn ich 300 Dollar übrig hätte, könnte ich doch kein so einen Film drehen. Oder beziehen sich die 300 Dollar einfach auf die produktionskosten, also Getränke für die Schauspieler...

Für so wenig Geld bekommt man doch nicht einmal eine halbwegs brauchbare Cam, geschweige denn ein ordentliches Videobearbeitungsprogramm. Oder gibts da inzwischen brauchbare kostenlose OpenSource Programme?

Trotzdem, nett gemacht   

Würde dennoch gerne wissen, wie diese Art von Effekten reingezaubert wird


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Superheroes*

Falsches Video satt dem BMXler kommt so ne schwarz-weiss Ulknummer.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Februar 2011)

*an open letter by Dan Bull*

Wenn der Beat etwas tighter wäre ...


----------



## TobiasHome (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Musikalische Körper*

OMG!!! Wieder ein kleines, dämliches Gerät, was niemand braucht


----------



## saubermann666 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Musikalische Körper*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> OMG!!! Wieder ein kleines, dämliches Gerät, was niemand braucht


Ach was... Schau dir mal die Kommentare dazu an: "Touch the boobs, touch the boobs.... TOUCH THE BOOOOOOBS!!!"   

Oder auch "Sex with that must be funny as hell."

"I´ll play my Girlfriend all day long."


By the way, wenn ich die Anzahl der Kommentare hier bei Rossis www anschaue, gibts statt "First!" auch den Ausruf "500th!"? 

Ähm, 500th!


----------



## TobiasHome (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Musikalische Körper*



saubermann666 schrieb:


> TobiasHome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! Wieder ein kleines, dämliches Gerät, was niemand braucht
> ...


Ja gut, stimmt. Die Kommentare hab ich mir auch angesehen. Aber abgesehen davon kanns man eigentlich nicht gebrauchen. 

Und welche Schlussfolgerung ziehen wir daraus? Richtig, es ist ein Sex-Spielzeug!   
Mal sehn, wann es bei Orion auftaucht


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Musikalische Körper*

Ein absolut seriöses und ernst zu nehmendes, japanisches Produkt, wo sich die versauten Gedanken und Nutzungsmöglichkeiten automatisch einstellen.


----------



## RR (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Musikalische Körper*



saubermann666 schrieb:


> By the way, wenn ich die Anzahl der Kommentare hier bei Rossis www anschaue, gibts statt "First!" auch den Ausruf "500th!"?
> 
> Ähm, 500th!



500? Mal sehn - für die Nummer 1000 lass ich mir aber bestimmt was einfallen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Musikalische Körper*



RR schrieb:


> saubermann666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > By the way, wenn ich die Anzahl der Kommentare hier bei Rossis www anschaue, gibts statt "First!" auch den Ausruf "500th!"?
> ...


Also noch 2 Jahre warten.


----------



## Vandem (10. Februar 2011)

*Popin'Cookin'*

Japanisches glibber-sushi... genial! sofort bestellt  garnich so teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass es aus japan exportiert wird 

falls noch jemand interesse hat: http://whiterabbitexpress.com/popin-cookin/


----------



## Hirnverteiler (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Popin'Cookin'*

Seltsam und genial

Auch geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT1pWo0WZJE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Prime85 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Popin'Cookin'*

Nettes Produkt der Clap-Of Bra aber wer will schon in so einer Situation klatschen? Es sei denn, dass die Angebetete gerade einen Strip hinlegt. Und man stelle sich mal die BH-Trägerin bei einem Konzert o.ä. vor   
Und außerdem finde ich den nicht besonders hübsch, zumal dem Model im Video der BH doch ein wenig zu groß ist. Und eigentlich ist es gar nicht so schwer einen BH zu öffnen, mit ein wenig Geschick und einer Dosis Feinmotorik artet es nicht in Stress aus.


----------



## TobiasHome (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haben Bekloppte mehr Spaß?*

OMG, da sind wirklich ein paar coole Sachen dabei ... vor allem das Eisbad und die Puppe auf dem Dreirad sind echt fies 

*Ich möchte ein Spiel spielen* Muahahaha!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Februar 2011)

*Haben Bekloppte mehr Spaß?*

Schade, dass es bei uns nicht diese Milch-Kanister gibt und wir nur aus Tassen derlei Gesöff zu uns nehmen. :<

Shotgun Sissy Scare? WTF?!

jackassin' ...


----------



## Hirnverteiler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haben Bekloppte mehr Spaß?*

Ach zu justin Bieber gibts besseres
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvze3lUjx9Q


----------



## TobiasHome (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Katzen Bowling*

Na, da hab ich dem User BarbarianStarcraft   gegeben   

Nun ja, da weiß ich jetzt, was ich morgen mit meiner Katze ausprobieren werde


----------



## TobiasHome (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Trotteel der Woche*

OMG ... zum Glück gibt es solche Typen, sonst hätten wir nicht so viel zu lachen.


----------



## Exar-K (3. März 2011)

*Backen für Männer*

Wo bleiben eigentlich die ganzen Witze mit "Teig kneten", "dicke Pflaumen" usw?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. März 2011)

*AW: Backen für Männer*

Ne sportliche Rückenmuskulatur braucht es bei solchen Okolyten.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. März 2011)

*AW: Backen für Männer*


----------



## TobiasHome (4. März 2011)

*AW: Backen für Männer*

Sehr aussagekräftiger Kommentar


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. März 2011)

*Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an *Kontroll* - verrückt.


----------



## Farragut (6. März 2011)

*AW: Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*

und wieso Trottel des Monats? idiotisch vielleicht und definitiv lebensmüde, aber trottelig sicherlich nicht, es war ja alles geplant und hat geklappt...headline fail


----------



## saubermann666 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*



Farragut schrieb:


> und wieso Trottel des Monats? idiotisch vielleicht und definitiv lebensmüde, aber trottelig sicherlich nicht, es war ja alles geplant und hat geklappt...headline fail


Ähm, ein "Idiot" ist doch wohl auch ein dummer (oder weniger intelligenter) Mensch. Sich auf die Gleise zu legen ist nun wahrlich nicht sooo intelligent (obs nun klappt oder nicht, ich persönlich finds nur dumm). "Trottel" sind aut Definition weniger intelligente Menschen. Und/oder ungeschickte Menschen, was in dem Fall halt nicht passt.

Aber - in so fern muss ich zustimmen - was der Typ gemacht hat, hat ja auch funtioniert. Außer er wollte seinen eigene Tod filmen


----------



## TobiasHome (6. März 2011)

*AW: Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*

Das Video kenne ich schon länger. Gut, hat funktioniert. Ich würds aber trotzdem auf keinen Fall nachmachen. Ist einfach dumm und lebensmüde.
Wenn irgendein Bauteil des Zuges zuweit nach unten herausragt, dann wars das.
Und wenn mans überlebt, sollte man ganz schnell abhauen. Sonst gibts sicher rechtliche Konsequenzen.


----------



## hansherbert444 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*

Oh, Aria Giovanni kann auch .... äh .... kochen ....... interessant


----------



## Exar-K (26. März 2011)

*AW: Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*

Endlich gibt's hier mal wieder ein paar Titten.   
Ich hatte schon Angst um Rossi.


----------



## Hirnverteiler (26. März 2011)

*AW: Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*

Tut leid. Ich hab gerade zu wenig Blut im Kopf um zu verstehen was Misses Minx versucht mir mitzuteilen.


----------



## mactec (26. März 2011)

*AW: Группа Война зацеловывает ментов*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Endlich gibt's hier mal wieder ein paar Titten.
> Ich hatte schon Angst um Rossi.


   na minxy ist hier aber ziemlich oft vertreten. woran das nur liegen könnte? rossi ich bin stolz auf dich! endlich einer der dazu steht auf große tüten zu stehen.


----------



## dohderbert (26. März 2011)

minxy, gott hilf mir xD


----------



## Exar-K (29. März 2011)

Erst Choplifter und jetzt die LCD Spielchen. Heute ist wahrlich der Retrotag. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich diese kleinen Teufelsgeräte damals bis zum Abwinken gespielt habe. Allen voran Nu pogodi, Merry Cook, Bartman und Terminator.   
Jetzt verbringe ich bestimmt den Rest des Tages wieder damit, danke Rossi.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. März 2011)

Ach ja die guten alten Telespiele, mein Einstieg ins Zocken.


----------



## ING (29. März 2011)

ach ja, die telespiele, gibts sowas überhaupt noch? kann mich auch noch dran erinnern, sind viele schöne kinsheitserinnerungen mit verbunden *schwelg* is da zwar keins dabei was ich gespielt habe aber ich hatte mal eins das was im gleichen case wie das terminator spiel, ich glaub "hang-on" hieß es und war ein motorad spiel. hach, ich werd langsam alt, danke dafür rossi


----------



## Krampfkeks (29. März 2011)

Oh gott so ein Retro Ding hab ich auch noch....musste mit dem Hund von Kommisar rex hindernissen ausweichen und Gauner  beisen


----------



## DerBloP (3. April 2011)

hahaha habe noch was lustiges durch rossi link auf youtube gesehen im anschluss des videos ...guckt mal hier ...hihihi müsste auch bei rossis guide rein http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9hOLbdQg3Y&NR=1


----------



## RR (4. April 2011)

DerBloP schrieb:


> hahaha habe noch was lustiges durch rossi link auf youtube gesehen im anschluss des videos ...guckt mal hier ...hihihi müsste auch bei rossis guide rein http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9hOLbdQg3Y&NR=1



Ich finde Kinder mit Gitarren jetzt nicht so goldig und die Musik ist auch nicht so ganz mein Fall. Wenn schon so etwas, dann:

www.youtube.com/watch


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. April 2011)

*Are you a Person with Humor?*

Der Schläger-Typ sieht aus wie John Leguizamo.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. April 2011)

*Software firm wants naked web coders*

Sehr gute Idee, die Frauen könnten ja hochbrisanten, firmeneigenen Code einfach so in ihren Handtäschchen mitnehmen.


----------



## TobiasHome (8. April 2011)

*AW: Software firm wants naked web coders*

Can't Be Unseen ... das triffts ziemlich genau


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. April 2011)

*Cleaning the cobra pit*

Die Schlangen sollten froh sein, dass jemand ihre Scheisse wegräumt.  
Dieses Gezische immer ... tsts.


----------



## Figkregh (12. April 2011)

*AW: Cleaning the cobra pit*



> Bild 1 von *666*


 Hell yeah \m/


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. April 2011)

*Britney Spears Deleted Scene from Jackass 3*

Fake!


----------



## Wunschti (18. April 2011)

schnauze steckt euch rossi sonst wo hin ihr abgefuckten waffenfreaks.


----------



## hansherbert444 (18. April 2011)

Wunschti schrieb:


> schnauze steckt euch rossi sonst wo hin ihr abgefuckten waffenfreaks.


Wus?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. April 2011)

hansherbert444 schrieb:


> Wunschti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schnauze steckt euch rossi sonst wo hin ihr abgefuckten waffenfreaks.
> ...


Ich vermute dahinter eine bisweilen seltene Form von literarischem Tourette, der User wurde verwarnt.


----------



## Prime85 (20. April 2011)

Oha, Q lässt grüßen. Über diese Mini Armbrust würde sich 007 bestimmt freuen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (21. April 2011)

Ich liebe Smosh einfach


----------



## mommel (25. April 2011)

Zu Portal Kombat gibts auch ein Spielecover auf Gamesaktuell:
http://www.gamesaktuell.de/Games-Aktuell-Community-Thema-234523/News/Community-Gewinnspiel-Erstellt-ein-verruecktes-Spiele-Cover-und-gewinnt-Hammer-Preise-Update-Neue-Cover-sind-eingetroffen-820264/galerie/1512814/#?a_id=820264&g_id=-1&i_id=1511871


----------



## TobiasHome (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rossis Guide to the Internet: Küsse per Internet*

Man könnte ein großes, dickes Buch über die Dinge schreiben, die die Welt nicht braucht ...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bevorzuge Küssen auf die "altmodische" Art


----------



## McDrake (3. Mai 2011)

mommel schrieb:


> Zu Portal Kombat gibts auch ein Spielecover auf Gamesaktuell:
> http://www.gamesaktuell.de/Games-Aktuell-Community-Thema-234523/News/Community-Gewinnspiel-Erstellt-ein-verruecktes-Spiele-Cover-und-gewinnt-Hammer-Preise-Update-Neue-Cover-sind-eingetroffen-820264/galerie/1512814/#?a_id=820264&g_id=-1&i_id=1511871



Ich hätt' hier dann noch Portal-Tetris zu bieten:

http://www.halolz.com/2011/05/02/game-portal-tetris/


----------



## Prime85 (6. Mai 2011)

Wirklich gut gemacht dieses Filmchen über die Hamburger. Da bekommt man doch gleich Hunger. 
Und wie es der Zufall will, habe ich jetzt rechts auch noch diese McDonalds Werbung für den McDouble


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (8. Mai 2011)

neuroware.
also für den altag nicht gebräuchlich, wer will sich schon schweine ohren aufsetzen.
aber ich könnte mir einen disco /party abend mit den dingern vorstellen.
wäre bestimmt der hit


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Mai 2011)

Japan ... diese Ohren gehören nach Paris!


----------



## TobiasHome (10. Mai 2011)

Rossi, das hättest du nicht tun dürfen ... denn wie du weißt, werden solche Warnungen allesamt ignoriert


----------



## Prime85 (11. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Link, Rossi.   Ich mag solche düsteren Endzeit-Bilder.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Mai 2011)

*Dirt Devil*

Ich glaub wir haben zu Hause nur so'n Fake-China-Nachbau, der packt höchstens ne Katze im "Exorzisten-Modus".


----------



## ING (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt Devil*



> Um viele Aufrufe abzugreifen


success


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Mai 2011)

@Chinese Wonderbra.
Was die Chinesen da wohl reinmischen? 

ps.
Ein paar echt hübsche Mädels sind da aber dabei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2011)

> Neues von Minxy



Und immer noch angezogen. Wie langweilig


----------



## Shadow744 (30. Mai 2011)

Tsss, diese Nudisten.
Nachdem sie schon die Strände und Wälder unsicher machen, sind jetzt schon die Gaming-/LAN-Parties dran.


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. Mai 2011)

Schade nur, dass es bloß ein Viral-Werbevideo ist.


----------



## 30-06LA (2. Juni 2011)

"Weil es immer wieder schön ist zuzusehen wie sich andere weh tun..."

Oh mann, dass ist wirklich "schön".

Vor allem bei:

1:34 Ein Radfahrer wird zwischen einem Bus und einem Auto eingeklemmt und stürzt -SCHNITT-
7:57 Eine Frau wird von einem Motorrad getroffen -SCHNITT-

Oder sämtlich Ausschnitte, bei denen jemand hart mit dem Kopf aufschlägt und man nicht zu sehen bekommt, ob der oder diejenige noch bei Bewustsein ist. Echt "schön"! 

Ich kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen. Das ist so "schön". Jeder der etwas riskantes macht oder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort ist sollte sterben. Oder wenigstens verletzt werden. Damit ich mir das bei YouTube reinziehen und die Show genießen kann. Selber Schuld die ganzen Idioten. Nur schade, dass dort auch Videoschnipsel gezeigt werden, bei denen die Betroffenen maximal ein paar Blauen Flecken (oder blaue Klöten) davongetragen haben. Wie langweilig und "unschön".

Hey, da würde doch folgender Fail gut zu passen:

- Ein Mann mit Sprungfedern an den Beinen springt über ein Auto und fällt mit dem Gesicht voran zu Boden -SCHNITT-

"Schön", nicht wahr?


----------



## Coobra (3. Juni 2011)

100% signed.
Über alle Maßen pietätlos und weit über die Grenzen auch noch so "skurriler Internetunterhaltung" hinaus. 

Guide to the Internet - Dinge, die man gesehen haben sollte? Not!


----------



## Exar-K (3. Juni 2011)

Die Jedi A-Holes sind ungefähr so lustig wie Fusspilz.   
Die Fail Compilation hingegen war sehr amüsant, aber wie man sieht leider nix für Gutmenschen.


----------



## 30-06LA (4. Juni 2011)

Genau meine Meinung. Mitgefühl und Mitleid sind doch was für Weicheier. Die Fail-Compilation wird sogar noch besser, wenn man sich vorstellt, dass dort ausschließlich Gutmenschen bekommen, was sie verdienen. Diese verdammten warmduschenden Olivenlutscher.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Juni 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die Jedi A-Holes sind ungefähr so lustig wie Fusspilz.


Ach komm, ich persönlich finde ja, dass das Star Wars-Universum so oft wie möglich verarscht gehört, allein schon deswegen, weil es einfach zu "lieb" ist, zu schwarz-weiss ... und weil wirklich jeder es kennt.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Exar-K schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Jedi A-Holes sind ungefähr so lustig wie Fusspilz.
> ...


Daran liegt es nicht, ich liebe gut gemachte Star Wars Spoofs (z.B. Family Guy und Co.), aber das hier ist einfach nur peinlich und kein bisschen komisch.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Exar-K schrieb:
> ...


Ich musste trotzdem lachen, schon allein diese "Mondverschiebung" und die Fresse von dem Typen danach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2011)

Dildo-Sport? Das dachte ich gestern die ganze Zeit bei der Sony-Pressekonferenz, als sie mit diesem Move-Controller vorm Fernseher rumgefuchtelt haben.


----------



## Prime85 (9. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja mal ein guter Horrorfilm: kurz und knackig, spannend, mit allerhand widerlichem Getier   und einem Ende das einem ein wenig Angst macht. Ich glaube ich gehe nicht mehr in den Wald...    Irgendwie musste ich auch gleich an diesen Thread denken.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juni 2011)

*wtf commercial*

Das ist eindeutig ein 2JZ-Motor!


----------



## Prime85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: wtf commercial*

Mmmh, O-Saft, lecker   

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich am Samstagabend Wodka Orange getrunken habe. Das muss ich wohl unterbewusst irgendwie geahnt haben


----------



## WiiKey (28. Juni 2011)

Hehe dumme E3 Budenschlampen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2011)

Gefangen in der Kamera - wehe wenn der Akku alle ist.


----------



## MrBigX (10. Juli 2011)

WiiKey schrieb:


> Hehe dumme E3 Budenschlampen.


Sagen wir "unwissend" - und mal ehrlich, wenn man sich nicht damit beschäftigt weiß man das auch nicht. Oder hättest Du alle Fragen beantworten können? (Ich konnte zwei beantworten.)


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2011)

30-06LA schrieb:


> "Weil es immer wieder schön ist zuzusehen wie sich andere weh tun..."
> 
> Oh mann, dass ist wirklich "schön".
> 
> ...


Abgesehen davon, daß ich mich auf das Pool Fail Video beziehen wollte, wollte ich gerade was ähnliches schreiben.

 für "Fail" Videos mit ernsthaften Folgen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Juli 2011)

Tübingen ist echt  

Aber man kann sagen was man will - die Melodie geht ins Gehirn


----------



## RR (1. August 2011)

Ich habe volle drei Tage dazu gebraucht! 
Alkohol verlängert diesen prozess vermutlich noch zusätzlich....


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2011)

Die Kundenfotos sind auch nicht zu verachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. August 2011)

Lang lebe die Desimulation!


----------



## MICHI123 (6. August 2011)

Das mit dem Taschenmesser ist echt das beste


----------



## MrBigX (19. August 2011)

Ich glaube gegen das Video stinkt die mörderische Toilette nicht an:
CHAINSAW MAID with a sprinkle of Lux Aeterna - YouTube


----------



## RR (19. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Ich glaube gegen das Video stinkt die mörderische Toilette nicht an:
> CHAINSAW MAID with a sprinkle of Lux Aeterna - YouTube


 

Mein Gott - da tun sich ja Abgründe auf....
Ich hab als Kind immer ganz unschuldig mit Knetmasse gespielt.

Von Chainsaw Maid (vielen Dank für den Link) gibt es sogar einen zweiten Teil! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6xcNCdGb-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2011)

Wenn das mit den Tiergeräuschen echt ist und kein Fake, dann Respekt. Das macht sie echt gut


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. September 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Tübingen ist echt
> 
> Aber man kann sagen was man will - die Melodie geht ins Gehirn




Hey nix gegen Tübingen. Der Ausrutscher ist echt was zum Fremdschämen... nur dass mir das hier nicht gelingt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. September 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Hey nix gegen Tübingen. Der Ausrutscher ist echt was zum Fremdschämen... nur dass mir das hier nicht gelingt


 
Entschuldige  - das  war nicht auf Tübingen an sich bezogen sondern auf den Song.

War noch nie in Tübingen - werd aber auch nicht hinfahren wenns da so hügelig ist 

PS:
Oder war das *hügelig *auf die kleine Knuddelige bezogen - die find ich irgendwie süß


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. September 2011)

Niedersachsen, fuck ... hätten ruhig bis Sachsen-Anhalt liefern können.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. September 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Entschuldige  - das  war nicht auf Tübingen an sich bezogen sondern auf den Song.
> 
> War noch nie in Tübingen - werd aber auch nicht hinfahren wenns da so hügelig ist
> 
> ...


 

Naja Tübingen hat schon seine Höhen und Tiefen  Aber es ist nicht wirklich "hügelig". Die zeigen da auch mehr das Umland und die Berge^^ Tübingen selber liegt ziemlich in nem Tal. Wobei die kleineren Ortsteile dann doch eher oben auf Bergen liegen. Mh ja doch man könnte schon sagen es ist bergig.  Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haben die das als Medienprojekt an der Uni angemeldet. Sauerei, dass dafür Studiengebühren freigemacht werden. Die Damen studieren "irgendwas" mit Medien


----------



## Corbanx (8. September 2011)

TREND
Trend – Wikipedia

Finden Sie die beste Schule für ihr Kind - schulradar.de
Analphabetismus | Die Unf
Bundesverband Legasthenie und Dyskalkulie e. V. (BVL)
Google


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Oktober 2011)

> Vermutlich würde Sexspielzeug bei einem Zombieangriff nicht wirklich helfen.


Es sei denn, man spielt Saints Row.


----------



## TobiasHome (27. Oktober 2011)

OMFG!!!

Ich spiele zwar keine Ego-Shooter. Aber dieser Simluator ist das geilste Stück Technik was ich je gesehen habe, und für mich wäre er der beste Grund, mit Ego-Shootern anzufangen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Oktober 2011)

@Dead Space-Kostüm: Krasses Pferd, was da für Arbeit drin steckt.


----------



## ddanny1008 (31. Oktober 2011)

Das wird wohl der nächste Hit nach Battlefield 3:

Der nächste Megahit, purer Realismus!!


----------



## STuK4 (5. November 2011)

Geil!
Vsauce ist so ziemlich mein LieblingsYT-Channel, sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## TobiasHome (5. November 2011)

Erinnert mich an The IT Crowd:
Jen: "It's so light!"
Maurice: "Of course it is, Jen, the Internet doesn't weigh anything!"
Jen: "Haha haha, no, of course it doesn't, haha haha!"


----------



## Krampfkeks (6. November 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> Geil!
> Vsauce ist so ziemlich mein LieblingsYT-Channel, sehr empfehlenswert!


 Yep  - v.a. die Leanbacks sind klasse


----------



## Xorydol (13. November 2011)

ist noch keinem aufgefallen, dass der Link beim Victoria's Secret Casting auf VSauce verlinkt?


----------



## saubermann666 (13. November 2011)

Xorydol schrieb:


> ist noch keinem aufgefallen, dass der Link beim Victoria's Secret Casting auf VSauce verlinkt?


 
Naja, doch. Aber ich wollt nicht zugeben das ich mir Unterwäschemodels ankucken wollte 

Und wie oft ich da draufgeklickt habe, immer mit dem selben Ergebniss


----------

